# MACA Pregnancy and Baby Buddies!



## SBB

I'm just starting this thread for the ladies from the maca thread who have got their bfp or had their babies! 

A place to chat about symptoms, and babies :baby::baby:

x x x


----------



## xcharx

:hi: everyone :D 

Sbb - congratulations :D :happydance: :happydance: wahoo babe!!!! How you feeling?? 

Missed you ladies :hugs: been soo busy lately!! 

X


----------



## sparkle05

Hi SBB :hugs::hugs:, fantastic idea. I don't like to post to often in the Maca thread anymore as it's for ladies trying to conceive and I always feel like I'm rubbing there noses in it. I keep checking back for any up dates though.

A massive congratulations on your pregnancy SBB, that's fantastic news. I'm soooooo jealous lol. I hope we can all share in your new pregnancy here. Here's to a happy healthy 9 months :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Thank you both :D 

I guess I shouldn't have posted on the other thread, I just didn't really think... Oh well will keep it to here now... 

I'm feeling really sick but ok, excited to find out how far along I am! 

Really worried about BF Sammuel through the pregnancy but just hoping it will be ok... 

How are you ladies & babies? 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

great idea to start this thread - I know we talked about it a while ago - similarly I was conscious of posting in a TTC thread and not wanting to upset anyone - but I feel like I've been on a long journey with you guys and wanted to stay in touch. Also, ever since I've been on the thread there'd been a mixture of those TTC and those pregnant, and some with babies and it felt really nice that everyone was still in touch and supporting each other. But, this way it means there's a choice and it doesn't feel like we're posting in an inappropriate place so well done SBB for starting this. 

have had a difficult few evenings with Kia - I think she's going through a growth spurt where she just wants to feed constantly! Mind you, it does then mean she sleeps for 2 blocks of about 4 hours a time during the night which is great!!! 

SBB - congratulations again!! 7 weeks or so already!! Wow. I dunno if there's any implications of breastfeeding when pregnant - I'd guess it would be really important to eat healthily as in a way you're eating for 3 now!!!! :haha: people I know where there's a small age gap between siblings say it's great in terms of their tending not to be much sibling rivalry because the older sibling hasn't had a long period of being the only child

Char - how are you doing honey? How's everything with the new place? I swear Kiara gets cuter and cuter in every picture you put up!!!!

Sparkle - how are you doing? Am I guessing you're feeling a bit broody at SBB's news? 

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw she's getting extra food to put on some weight / it's very draining though I know... At least she's sleeping 4 hours :) Not sure how I'll magage with a newborn cluster feeding and Sammuel! 

I may end up tandem nursing if he feeds through pregnancy ok. I wanted to wean him as naturally as possible, letting him decide when he'd had enough... And I don't want to take that away from him because of another baby! 

At 16 weeks your milk changes and can even dry up, so that's the crucial stage to get through. Also a lot of people find it irritating/sore to feed. 

Fingers crossed it will all be ok though! 

So sparkle are you having any more?!

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls!

Great to see a new thread we can all chat on...I've missed you all. I didn't really think either posting on the other maca thread, i've been on a long, and at times tough journey but I was always still so happy for everyone and liked to hear how you are all doing.

SBB - not that i'm any expert but you should be fine feedling Sammuel whilst pregnant, it shouldn't interfere in any way.

Well I managed to get some baby things from a very good friend of mine so it feels like i've finally done something. I can't wait to look around the January sales for bits and bobs!

Hope you girls are all well :)


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs:

No, no more for me I'm afraid SBB :cry: 4 is enough I think :wacko: my eldest is almost 19 so I suppose I could be a granny in the next 10 years lol.
I still have that ache for another and it makes me feel sad that I won't have anymore, but the DH says we are done :dohh: We have been lucky to have Isla, it took quite a while to have her so I'm enjoying every minute with her, I'm actually a little possessive with her :blush:
I'm sure you can breast feed through out pregnancy, well done for continuing with the feeding :thumbup: I admire breast feeders, I'm a bottle feeder, I didn't have a great experience with my second born and never tried it again :blush:

Isla is 11 months now, I can't believe it :cry: she has been a dream she is so laid back, she is only just beginning to wean lol. Isla does sit but that's it :winkwink: she is quite happy just to let the world go by. The HV is having a fit with me but I'm just happy to let isla tell me when she is ready to do things. Oh she does have 2 teeth :happydance:

It's so nice to catch up with you ladies :hugs:

Leeze, glad to hear your getting some sleep lol :hugs: it's hard in the first few 
weeks but they fly by so quickly :hugs::hugs:

Yazzy, my word almost half way through :wacko: what is your due date ? 

Right I'm off to buy a new fridge ready for Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

Sparkle....I know, I told my mum and immediate family members when I had a scan and it showed everything was all good at 10 weeks then I had my official 12 week scan which showed I was 13 weeks so I started telling other family members and friends from then - not everyone knows yet so they are like....'that far already!' Starting to get a little bump now so won't be able to hide it in about a months time I don't think but i'll be 5 months by then.

Isla sounds like a very chilled baby, I think you are right....leave them to do things when they are ready. We are all individuals so you can't force every baby to be doing things at the same time....and just think when she is walking everywhere you'll be forever chasing her lol!

I caved and hired a doppler, i've just been nervous so I wanted piece of mind between appointments...anyway i've just heard my baby's heartbeat for the first time...wow!!!


----------



## Linny

Hiya ladies!!!

It's so nice that this thread has begun, I haven't been in here for weeks cos I just never knew where to put myself :)

Firstly big congrats leeze. I remember those early days of constant feeding. Unfortunately that never stopped for me and I made it only to 14 weeks. I thought I'd be relieved but I was sad for a few weeks, it's all good now though. It will get easier, maisy only went two hours at most up until we stopped so she already seems to be doing good!!

Secondly congrats sbb. That's fantastic news, any due date (sorry if you've said, just skim read) how's Sammuel doing?

Thirdly hi sparkle & yazzie & char. So nice to hear from you all again :)

Maisy is ten months old now, I'm loving being a mum and we have a good little life. Everything seems to be falling into place FINALLY! She's a dream to feed, loves food, has three teeth, sits and attempts to crawl only she more drags herself backwards. Mostly she just wants to stand but can't do it herself so that's fun for me. She's been a terrible sleeper and only the last few weeks started sleeping past 6 but she's getting there. Back at work in ten weeks and gutted. . . . ,may be if I could convince OH to have another............ Ha ha.


----------



## SBB

Hey Linny :wave: no due date yet I've gt MW tuesday so hopefully will get a scan fairly soon... I didn't even get a period since Sammuel so no idea really how far along I am! 
Sucks you have to go back to work :(

Yazzy that's so cool you heard the HB for the first time :cloud9: I have a Doppler that I admittedly used yesterday, didn't hear anything but I really didn't expect to! 

Sparkle I have to say I love breastfeeding. I always planned to do it but didn't think about how long for. I know some people think it's crazy I'm 'still' feeding him but I don't want to stop til he's ready and I don't feel he is! It can be hard at the beginning especially and I had a rough time with his Tongue tie and mastitis twice, but I'm so glad I persevered! I have to say the thought of washing and sterilising bottles makes me want to cry! I did it for a week when I was expressing and I just hated it - too much effort for me :haha: 
I love when we go and lay down on the bed for a feed and have a cuddle :cloud9: he's just so cute!!! 

We should all post some recent pics :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ok here we go: 

Sammuel squealing! He is such a squealer, he chases the cats screaming with excitement and of course they shit themselves!! The other day at a group I go to he was playing and squealing so much he made a toddler cry!!! :blush: https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/092b0741.mp4

This is us at my birthday a few months back https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/93092a63.jpg

In one of his carriers (I have a few :blush:) 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/5fc7c386.jpg

Playing https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/da0fce60.mp4

That's it for now!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and sparkle I forgot to say, totally agree re babies just doing things at their own pace... I can't stand when 'professionals' try to tell you what your baby should be doing :growmad: they're all individuals... And they'll get there in the end, surely it doesn't matter if it's a few months before or after the average! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

SBB - gorgeous pics! Nice to see how everyone is getting on. And yes with the doppler it can be really difficult to hear bubs because they are so small. I know at my appointment tomorrow the midwife will try to listen but in some areas they don't because it can still be hard to find.

On Saturday I was feeling loads of little fluttery movements and then yesterday nothing...I think bubs must have moved and tucked him/herself away...I want to feel more wiggles!

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## TntArs06

Heya Ladies 

Im glad this was started because I always felt bad writing anything in the other thread about my girls in stuff. I didn't know what to say unless someone asked a question or one of you got preggo! So woohoo :happydance:

Sbb- Congrats hun....I made a new FB page so not sure if I have you on my new one anymore. As im sure you know the reason I made a new page. :cry:

Glad to see Sparkle and Linny and Char too! Yazzy I can't believe your 16 weeks...your in second tri the honeymoon stage. :happydance:For me I never had any kind of honeymoon phase.. I was miserable the whole time. :haha:

Anyways, I haven't been on much lately because Amy has left me. She left actually when the girls were 5 weeks...they are almost 10 this week. :cry: So being on BNB was kinda bittersweet. Because I came here to get help from you ladies for us to have a family...and now im a single mom of twins. But ya without all the crazy drama details....the girls are great and are my driving force everyday. I was BFing them but when this happened my milk dried up even with the RX to increase milk and that fangueek or whatever.. LOL so they are formula fed now. Which honestly is a little less stress at the moment! :dohh:

Im so glad this thread was started... I dont really post anywhere else except the twins pages because its hard for me to "fit in." And you ladies all know my story so I dont have to explain or feel like im gonna be bashed or something...so I feel comfy with ya'll! :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## SBB

Aw TNT it's lovely to hear from you, I was wondering what happened on fb I figured you were taking time out :hugs:

Are you coping ok? Your girls are just beautiful! 

Sammuel has a viral infection and is really hot :( poor baby! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

TNT - good to see you on here hun and lovely to hear the girls are doing great. I'm sorry to hear that Amy has left, I'm not sure what to say but you know we are all here for you.

Yep 2nd tri...not sure about the honeymoon phase though lol! I am feeling loads better but still shattered in the evenings and had all sorts of aches and pains but that is easing a bit now. Very happy at the mo and just feel so lucky to have this little one growing inside me!


----------



## sparkle05

Hi everyone :hugs:

I'm just jumping on to say hi, but will post some pictures and catch up properly tomorrow :hugs:

SBB, what a very handsome young man you have there :hugs:

TNT, I'm so sorry to hear that Amy has left. I hope you are doing ok :hugs::hugs:

Linny :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I have missed you :hugs:

Speak to you all tomorrow I'm being glared at cause my tea is going cold :winkwink:


----------



## Linny

:wave: Tnt...i don't remeber the last time we spoke but these are for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry about whats happened, i can't begin to imagine how you feel or what your going through, just know i'm thinking of you. Big love to your girls too they are gorgeous :)

Yazzy...wowzers second tri, how exciting. I think i began to feel better around 16/17 weeks and by 20 i felt great. Had a big appetite, more energy and just very content and excited for the future!

SBB...ooh will be exciting to find out how far along you are. My friend had the same thing, found out she was pg because she was feeling tired so took a test. Total surprise cos also had no AF and in the end had to get a private scan cos MW was rubbish. Turned out she was nearly 8 weeks.....she's now 34 and her other LO is 16mths. Your LO is GORGEOUS!!!!!

Spark....aww missed you too. Missed you all in fact :)
Now can i work out how to upload pics again before Maisy wakes from her nap......?!!
 



Attached Files:







141.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4









153.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3









016.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3









179.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Linny

YEY I did. First two were on holiday in September.....Maisy always shuts her eyes with the flash :D

Third one is August at a car booty, fourth obviously most recent on Halloween. I had a party for the baby group :)


----------



## SBB

What a cutie Linny! :cloud9: 

MW this afternoon so will see what she says.., 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Ahh very cute Linny...isn't she lovely :)

SBB - good luck this afternoon...hope they get you in for a scan :)


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you girls for the :hugs::hugs: and support. It was super rough for a while and then I had postpartum really bad and then Amy left..so it was rough.. But I got the hang of things now and in control and the girls are amazing. I dont know how I do it everyday considering Amy and I had a problem figuring it all out when they were first born...but somehow I do it alone...interesting how its easier now than it was with her here. LOL :haha:

Linny- What a little cutie! I love her pics! I gotta get some recent pics on here! So glad to see you again! :hugs:

SBB- Good luck hun! Can't wait to hear how it went! :thumbup:

Yazzy- Its pretty crazy when you really think about being pregnant and something is growing in there. It tripped me out all the time! LOL and I always thought wow I have two in there...they must be squished! :haha:


Ava is the one in dress and Naila (pernounced Nyla) is the one in a onsie. Hehe

[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0082.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## yazzy

They are gorgeous TNT!!! Such cute little faces :)


----------



## SBB

They are such little beauties! Tosha I can't find you on FB now... :( 

Linny I sent you a friend req on FB just in case you are wondering who it is! :D

MW is sending me for an early scan soon to check my dates... 

x x x


----------



## lilfrog01

Hi ladies i hate to highjack your thread but hoping for an answer.I took 900 milligrams of maca a day my last cycle which was the 24th of october. On November 11 thru the 13th i had some pink/brown discharge but only when i wiped. Nothing ever made it to my undies. So i stopped the maca thinking it could be ib. When the witch was due i waited but nothing. Is it possible that the maca changed my cycle and the spotting was the witch? She would have been 8 days early? Please can anyone help??? I am currently 11 days late but still getting neg tests.


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> They are such little beauties! Tosha I can't find you on FB now... :(
> 
> Linny I sent you a friend req on FB just in case you are wondering who it is! :D
> 
> MW is sending me for an early scan soon to check my dates...
> 
> x x x

Ya I have a thing that you can't search me and find me unless were friends. I only have that there bc i have some dangerous family member and I dont want to be found. But if you send me a link to you then I can friend request you. hehe Cause I forgot your last name

Oh and I can't wait to find out what your dating scan reveals! :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

lilfrog01 said:


> Hi ladies i hate to highjack your thread but hoping for an answer.I took 900 milligrams of maca a day my last cycle which was the 24th of october. On November 11 thru the 13th i had some pink/brown discharge but only when i wiped. Nothing ever made it to my undies. So i stopped the maca thinking it could be ib. When the witch was due i waited but nothing. Is it possible that the maca changed my cycle and the spotting was the witch? She would have been 8 days early? Please can anyone help??? I am currently 11 days late but still getting neg tests.

Hello, I had ALWAYS had a super long cycle bout 36 days and the things maca helped me with was shortening my cycle a couple days and helping me with my endometriosis. And I believe most women had their cycles go a bit shorter after taking it. I dont think your spotting was from the maca. But I guess you never know. What CD were you on when you had the spotting? Was it during the 2ww? I guess I can look to see if you have a chart :dohh: :haha:

And the mg of maca you are taking is kinda low and I highly doubt it would make your cycle longer. Most of us took between 1500-3000 daily. I took 1575mg of it. So I dont think it would be the maca. Maybe your tests aren't showing up just yet. Some women dont get a postive until later. Or your cycle could just be a little wacky this time. Is it normal to have a wacky cycle every now and then? Were you super stressed this month? I know a friend on BNB and her cycle would go crazy once she got to see her husband. So stress definitely screws things up. Sorry bout billion questions just could be alot of things? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilfrog01

Thanks for the reply tnt. My cycles have always been normal. Between 26 and 28 days. Ovulation right around cd 13. The spotting was on cd19. 6days post ov. Ive never had spotting like that before or an af this late in the two years ive been tracking my cycles. I have actually been pretty laid back since we were more ntnp then ttc. Ive had on and off sickness and headaches and ALOT of cm since the spotting.:shrug: i wasnt sure the maca would play a part but figured it wouldnt hirt to ask some experts :winkwink: btw i have to say all of your babies are so cute and congrats.
Thanks agin for your help!! :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

quick hello from me!! last few days been crazy, my OH is back at work now and I've really not had a minute!! Kia been quite unsettled this week, and BF has been taking its toll on me!! today was a lot better though, and we had quite a good sleep last night so I'm feeling more human!!

TNT - lovely to hear from you, so sorry to hear about your difficulties and Amy leaving you. That sucks to happen at such an important and precious time. Big respect to you for being a single mum to twins and sending you big hugs too :hugs:

Hi everyone else, will try catch up properly in next few days!!!

here's latest pic of Kia
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0050.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Linny

TNT....your babies are soooooo cute. I really admire you an i think your fantastic for being positive for your girls :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

SBB...ha ha i recognised the pic from this thread, just accepted your request :) Thats great there sending you for an early scan, how far along do you think you are with how your feeling? Gosh sooooo broody right now :wacko: Were you back on the maca train?

Lilfrog..i wish i could help hun. Like tnt says your dose is pretty low, i took 1500-2000mg and my cycles were always messed up and i alwasy got spotting regardless of maca. I wouldn't have thought that would be what caused the spotting. Can you get a blood test done at the dr?

Leeze...awwww so cute! Maisy looks so huge now, i look back at pics of her and can't believe she was ever so small. She is super long though, think she's gonna be tall! Oh i came across an old pad i used to write the wakeups of maisy when she was about 8 weeks old cos i wanted to show the health visitor at the time and wow she used to wake up about 5/6 times for feeds. I dont know how i did it :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Linny no I wasn't on maca, never even got my cycle back we were just ntnp... Since I had such whacky cycles before I didn't think it would happen! 
I guess I'm 7-8 weeks... :shrug: 

Leeze its really hard when your OH has to go back.. I struggled too when Danny went back, but I will just say again that it does get easier!!! I promise :) you just have to muddle through and know that it will become clearer and get easier! 

I second that TNT you're doing a great job! :hugs: 

Lilfrog I had really long cycles 65+ days, and maca shortened them quite a bit. I always got spotting too with or without maca so not sure what to say about that... I guess just wait it out - I know that's frustrating! Do you ever spot when you ovulate? You could be having a long cycle? 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Leeze- Sorry OH had to head back to work. Before Amy left, and she went back to work. I remember freaken out!! :haha::wacko: And she only took a week off and that included my recovery time in hospital from Csect. And I was BFing at the time too. It does get a little easier though I might add...specially as you have a routine down. Then you get used to your routine and somehow feels like its easier! Love the pic too...she is just precious! :hugs:

Lilfrog- Could that be implantation bleeding maybe? The first time I got preg I had the spotting. Unfortunately had a MC with that one and then after all that stuff that happened got preg again with twins and didn't get the bleeding. I wonder if you should get a blood test maybe. Specially if your cycles have been the same for two years. Do you chart on FF at all? That would help us alot to see the patterns of your cycle in such. Headaches and CM and tiredness is something I experienced the whole time I was preg with my girls. But I got a pos on test at 8DPO. Which makes sense, sense my HCG levels were double the whole time. Just for now try to relax and just rest and drink plenty of water. Which I know is easier said than done. :hugs:

So my girls are 10 weeks today. So weird how much they've changed and see both their personalities. :haha: They are starting to sleep 3-4 hrs at a time at night. Which is nice but some of my friends had their baby sleeping all night at 7 weeks. When does that happen for me? :haha: I would LOVE a full nights rest. And sleeping during the day when they sleep just isn't possible for me cause I can't really sleep during the day unless its dark and not to mention I get all my other work done when they rest because I dont have time otherwise! :haha:

Hope everyone had a good day! Take care girls :hugs:


----------



## lilfrog01

Thanks for your help ladies.guess ill just have to sit back and wait it out. If nothing changes then ill go see the doctor for bloods. Never had ovulation spotting before and i would assume if that was ov then the witch would be here by now. I think at 14 days late ill test again. Maybe its a shy bub? Thanks again for all the help. I wish you all the best with your bundles of joy!! :hugs2:


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs:

How are we all ?

Lilfrog, my son didn't show up for a long time, by the time they took me seriously and did a scan I was 16 weeks lol nearly half way through. I would just keep testing every couple of days or so :thumbup: good luck, I hope this is the BFP you have been waiting for.


I will be uploading pictures as soon as my lap top has been recovered from kizi bedroom lol. Hopefully she will be up very soon :dohh: she is at home with a throat infection :growlmad:

I think Isla is getting ready to move :wacko:She keeps getting herself into funny positions and while I went out to do some washing up she managed to move herself to some Christmas things that were sat by the fire, I heard her laughing at herself and when I came in she had the letter e from my Noel sign, little madam, god knows how she got there :

SBB, I can't wait to see what your scan reveals. Imagine if your half way through already lol :hugs: 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

here are some photos of Isla


----------



## yazzy

Isn't Isla a cutie, she looks very happy!

Hope everyone is well, i've been a bit under the weather, yesterday I suddenly started feeling really poorly, sick, needing the toilet (tmi) and headachey. Put myself to bed and was feeling really rough, all shivering but burning up. I took 2 paracetamol and within a couple hours I felt a bit better...managed 16 hours in bed! Feeling loads better this morning and no temperature luckily, just feeling washed out but i've only eaten 1 piece of toast since yesterday lunchtime. Hoping it was just a 24 hour sickness bug...was really worried about bubs but I think he/she is doing alright in there.


----------



## Linny

Aww yazzy i had something like that last weekend. I was sick a few times and had bad tummy, felt like a hangover actually but wasn't. I took myself to bed most of day and by night i was shivering, boiling up, aching. Next morning i was fine again so putting it down to 24 hour bug!

Tnt...Thats great your LO's are going 3-4 hours at nighttime. It must be so hard with two waking up :hugs: I don't know many mothers who's LO slept through that young, Maisy slept through her first night in september (oh i remember!!) so she was nearly 9mths old! Since then she's got better, she will sleep through a few nights then she's awake a few. She's started waking between 6-7am now which is FAB!!!!!!

Spark.....aww she is a doll! Maisy is so funny, she tries to crawl, gets up on all fours rocking back and forth,, then her legs give way and she just shuffles around on her arms backwards :dohh: :D

SBB...can't wait to see how far along you are :)


----------



## SBB

Gorgeous pics of Isla!! :cloud9: 

Leeze have you mastered feeding lying down yet? I found that made a huge difference! I forgot to say that before!

Yazzy sounds like a little bug, I hope so anyway! I'm sure bubs is cosy. Did you get the flu jab? I never did... 

Well, I can't have an early scan :( they won't do it so just booking me in for 4-5 weeks. Boohoo!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and Sammuel still doesn't sleep through the night :haha: I don't think he ever will! I think he's just a really bad sleeper and always has been. Plus I think it's normal for them not to, but we've been brainwashed into thinking 'most' sleep through by 9 months. 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Sparkle- Awww what a little cutie. I just love her smile. So adorable! :cloud9:

Yazzy- That does sound like the bug or something. I never got the flu shot and thankfully never got sick. When I got my mandatory pertusis shot I got really sick from that. I get sick off shots though. I hope your feeling better today though. :hugs:

Linny- My girls tend to get up round 1-2 and then 4-6 and because im still exhausted I them back down until about 8ish. :haha: It takes about 30-45 min to get them changed and fed and back to sleep. I can't wait for even just 5 hours in a row. They slept 7hrs at once last week but I was dealing with all this Amy stuff and was up half the night so I couldn't take advantage of that night. I do the Eat, Activity, and Sleep thing. And it seems to work a little. They are like me and like to sleep but not for too long. hehe

SBB- Now that freaking sucks! Dont you guys have an option to go private pay there over the pond? Im sure it would cost alot..I couldn't afford private pay here though. A whole month to wait though...ARRRGGG :growlmad: I tried that laying down feeding thing and without getting too TMI here..but my boobs are MASSIVE :blush: and I practically smooshed them everytime.:haha: So I would hold them up but somehow couldn't get it right.


----------



## TntArs06

Oh and Naila has become quiet the little slobbering girl. My dr said teeth can start at 3 months at its earliest but 4-6 months is more common. Im wondering if she is starting to teeth...shes been super fussy the last two nights and nearly impossible to get her to bed...rocking her, snuggling, swaddling, burping....hasn't really helped much...so last night I laid her down next to her sis and she cried for bout 5min and fell asleep. I know sounds horrible cause i usually go bout 2 min of crying and will check on them and let them know im here and leave. But she just seemed fussy. I actually have to put a bib on her now cause she slobbers so much....is it possible?


----------



## SBB

Sammuel got his first tooth at 3mo 3 weeks so yes def possible! He was teething a while before that... 

The I could pay £100 but don't have the money... Will just have to wait like everyone else! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> Sammuel got his first tooth at 3mo 3 weeks so yes def possible! He was teething a while before that...
> 
> The I could pay £100 but don't have the money... Will just have to wait like everyone else!
> 
> X x x

So they start to teeth before the teeth actually come in?? :haha::wacko: LOL I know weird question. So thats probably what shes going through then?

Not sure how much that is in US but im assuming thats alot. So I wouldn't blame ya on waiting... I couldn't afford even $100.


----------



## SBB

Yeh they can teeth for a long time... But they do often just dribble anyway! The other signs we had were rosy cheeks, and his gum went white so you could kind of see the tooth, and he chewed his hands a lot. But all these can be attributed to other things. 

Try an amber necklace, and an anklet for nighttime, as a natural pain relief. Also teething powders do wonders for calming them! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Aww SBB thats rubbish, its the smae as waht happened to my friend so thats why she had a private scan, they are a fortune though! You must be dying to know how far along you are :)

Tnt...Maisy started teething at around 3mths and didn't cut her first tooth till she was 8mths!!! I was told the teeth move up and down in the gum so you might have stages of dribbling, chewing on everything, rosy cheeks, upset tummy (Maisy gets constipated but i think some go the other way) and just generally grumpy and nothing will come of it. Then she'l be fine for a few weeks and then it'l start again. Thats how it was for us anyhow. I used to get so mad about the bibs always having to be on and then she started pulling them off so i bought some bandana dribble bibs. They look soooo cute and they soak up the dribbles too :)

As for sleeping, Maisy was always really bad. Her naps were none existant so i could never do the sleep when the baby sleeps cos she was either in my arms or i was pushing the pushchair taking her for walks. Her night sleep at about your twins age was pretty bad, at least 5 wake ups but it was only for a quick feed then back to sleep. By 4mths she was on the bottle and woke at 12 & 3 for a feed, then awake from 5am ish. By 6mths she dropped the 12am feed and i was weaning but she still sometimes woke up :wacko: It only changed when i started doing proper naps in her cot at 7mths through the day, and in the last three months she doing much better, she sleeps an hour or so in the morning and the same in the afternoon. Bath at 6pm, bed at 6.30pm and down usually till between 6-7am :) She does still wake up from time to time and the last week has been bad cos she's cutting more teeth but you do get there. I'm sure your girls will be sleeping longer in no time :hugs: Wow sorry for going on......:)


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls,

Well think I definitely have a bug, still feeling poorly but not feverish anymore, that came and went within a few hours. I just feel dehydrated and sick, if I lay down i'm ok but when i'm up and about the sickness and lightheadedness gets me. Just trying to rest and drink plenty..constantly keeping a bottle of water with me. I wonder if you feel worse when you're pregnant cos that takes it out of you a bit. Have listened on my doppler and baby sounds ok in there. I didn't get my flu jab, had one in January though. I was reading about it and there are so many types of flu because it mutates each year so the jab actually only covers the most common one of that year so you can still get it anyway.

SBB - that's rubbish about the scan. In my area they are pretty happy to give you an early scan if you don't know your dates. I was confident on my dates but they still gave me a scan when they thought I was 12 weeks but I knew I was 10 so I got an extra one!


----------



## SBB

Aw I hope you feel better :hugs: I think it will def take it out of you more, being pregnant... 

Yeh it's a pain about the scan cos I'd like to know. But really I think the scan will end up being around the 12 week mark. 

I'd really like to have it before Xmas though!! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Get better soon Yazzy :hugs: :hugs: My friend had the same bug as me and was sick the same night and was very poorly with it, she's 7mths pregnant so it defo hit her worse. Rest up :)


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

Yazzy, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

SBB, that's crap about the scan :growlmad: what happens if you are a lot further on than they think, you would be missing out on vital care :growlmad: I nearly fell off the bed when they told me I was 16 weeks the first time round lol.

TNT, Isla has only just cut her first two teeth, we didn't have any dribbling or putting things in her mouth, just a week of real grumpiness and red checks. Isla has never chewed on anything lol, it's very odd :winkwink: I think that's why we have an issue with weaning :dohh:

Linny, :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

The thing is I've poas a few times since Sammuel was born (hard habit to break!!) and I'm pretty sure I'm only a few weeks along. I did have some ovulation signs, I just can't remember how long ago they were :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing ok

Thanks for your supportive words about life with newborn baby and coping all day on your own!!! I'm trying really hard to enjoy the precious moments when she's this small, but I also can't help wishing the next couple of months would pass quickly so that things get a bit easier!!!! I have some good days and some not so good days - I'm starting to think that maybe what I eat affects her - I had some spicy food last night for dinner and again for lunch today - she was really unsettled last night and all afternoon today and I'm exhausted because I've hardly slept and not had a nap either. Some days she's a really content little thing and those days are much easier!!! I'm still loving though, I just wish that my OH could be here more during the day so that I could have someone to help out a bit more - even making my meals or changing/winding her etc. He's got 2 weeks off at Xmas so I'm really looking forward to that!!!

Yazzy - sorry to hear you're unwell, I hope you're feeling a bit better now and have been able to get some rest. It's amazing that you're not far off half-way now!! Do you think you'll find out the gender at your next scan or do you want it to be a surprise?

SBB - I'm a bit worried about BF lying down in case I fall asleep!! BF makes me really sleepy if I'm tired and I'm worried about dropping her or squashing her as it is!!! Maybe when she's a bit bigger. That's a shame you can't get an early scan, hopefully you've got a good sense of your dates anyway! How's your work venture going?

TNT - your girls are adorable and I'm so in awe of you for doing everything twice over!! Your nightimes sound similar to mine with Kia although she often cluster feeds in the evening and doesn't settle till about 1am, then sleeps till about 4 and I feed her again and settle her by about 5-5.30 - then she's up again at about 8.30. The last couple of nights I've been trying to settle her a bit earlier - even by midnight, but last night it was more like 2.30!! 

Sparkle - those pics of Isla are adorable, what a little sweetheart she is!!! I don't know much about teething or weaning!!! Are you able to get her to eat mushed up/pureed food - is it finger food that's more difficult? There's so much to think about, isn't there?

Linny - 5 wake ups a night when Maisy was younger? Wow, how did you cope with that? I think I'd be going crazy by now!! Must be lovely now though that she's sleeping right through most nights - I bet it makes a difference to your sanity!! 

Right, I'm going for a little lie down - wish me luck that Kia stays settled for another half hour or so at least!!!1

big hugs x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey leeze, I know what you mean about trying to enjoy it but wishing it away at the same time! I felt the same and honestly it will go quicker than you think and you'll start really loving (almost!) every minute! 

Does it matter if you fall asleep? If you go to bed and make sure there's no pillows or duvet near her and she can't fall off, then just lay on your side and feed her from your 'bottom' breast you won't roll on her. Your body releases hormones so you are totally aware of her. I have co slept for Sammuels whole life and I have never ever rolled on him. Danny even sleeps next to him and never has either. 

So if you want a little nap while you're feeding you'll both be fine! 

Work is going slow. I feel so ill I have no motivation to do anything except packing up the orders that come in! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Linny - hey hun, you sound like you are doing great. It will be tough at times but each week should become easier. Do you not have family close by? I'm really glad my mum lives only a few mins walk away and all my family are so close by to help out when baby is here. Also OH's family who are lovely are in the same town which is great.

Yep nearly half way there already....that feels like a huge milestone! I've been getting little movements but I can't wait til I feel baby all the time. Trying not to be anxious and to enjoy it all.

Oh and yes got rid of that bug and feeling really good again thank you :)

Hope you are all ok :)


----------



## Linny

Leeze...oh i so remember those early weeks. I did the same, caught between trying to enjoy her newborn stage but also wishing for her to be a little older. I really felt we were turing a corner at around 3mths old :) Food can definately affect them, Maisy would get really unsettled if i ate onions/garlic and also tea :( Once you work out what upsets them it does get easier. I'm not sure how i coped tbh, my OH only had my labour day off then went back to work the next day while i was still in hospital cos he's self employed and had had all of Dec off cos of bad weather. Thankfully i had my mum round every day for the first month. I never napped really, i think i got used to the wake ups. Now when she wakes it kills me :wacko: Maisy defo is unusual though so i'm sure your LO will be sleeping better soon enough!!!

Yazzy...i have a fab mum. As i said she came every day for the first month and since then ive seen her two days through the week. Once Maisy got a little older she started taking her for a few hours so i could clean up or cook some of her meals. Having family near has been my saviour. I also joined netmums and have met so many fab women & babies!

SBB....aww bless, i don't envy you those early preggo weeks. Hopefully the crappiness will pass in a few weeks and not carry on like the last one :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, quick update, I had some bleeding so went for a scan, all fine and baby measured 8+2 so due 18th July! 

:D 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> Hey girls, quick update, I had some bleeding so went for a scan, all fine and baby measured 8+2 so due 18th July!
> 
> :D
> 
> X x x


If I remember correctly didn't you bleed with Samuel too? I think I vaguely remember you kept spotting until like almost half through your pregnancy. Maybe Im getting you mixed up with someone else. But I thought it was you. Im glad everything is okay though. And yeay :happydance: for 8 weeks. So awesome! Weird how us women that TTC for so long end up learning our bodies so well that we can tell if were pregnant or not. Would've came in handy when we "thought" we were in the early days of TTC because we had "EVERY" symptom of pregnancy! :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

So couple things...im hoping are somewhat normal??:haha:

Before pregnancy I NEVER had alot of CM whether clear EW, or creamy. And sense I have stopped bleeding and had my first period already I've had nothing but EW cm. Like ALOT of it...to the point where sometimes I have to go to bathroom just to wipe :blush::blush: I know a bit TMI but I think you girls know more about my body from TTCing than anyone... :haha::haha: And sense I've had all this EWCM I have been extremely aroused...like I have never had this much "arousal" ever in my life. Never been the type that just wanted :sex: constantly. So dont know if my hormones have changed sense pregnancy. Because prior to pregnancy I had none of this EVER. And I think it was bc of my endometriosis being so bad. :shrug::shrug:

Lately, I've been an emotional wreck. For some reason I've missed Amy ALOT. Could be its hard to get over 6 years of a life with someone. And last night I saw her new "play thing" with her at Walmart. Which is the first time i've seen them "together" sense all this. Sorry dont mean to write all this in here...just sorta venting on this last part. :haha::haha:

But the girls are doing good. Ava had a yeast infection in her neck because of her little baby fat rolls. So their dr made me make this "special" cream and it cleared it up fast. And now Naila has a horrible diaper rash. Think it was the diapers I was using. Hoping it clears up quick cause she cries everytime I wipe her!

Anywho, hope you girls are good and the preggo girlies are feeling fabu and the mommas are getting their rest and enjoying their babies! hehe :hugs::kiss:


----------



## SBB

TNT I had a lot of ewcm after Sammuel and loads when I ovulated (but didn't realise I was ovulating!) :dohh: Could you be ovulating now? It makes sense to be really horny around that time with the ewcm since your body wants you to reproduce!! :haha: 

I think it's all normal and endo can really Improve or go after pregnancy... 

so did you acknowledge Amy? Are you speaking at all or completely cut off. I'm not surprised you miss her, it's a huge thing to get over, you can't just cut your feelings off... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> TNT I had a lot of ewcm after Sammuel and loads when I ovulated (but didn't realise I was ovulating!) :dohh: Could you be ovulating now? It makes sense to be really horny around that time with the ewcm since your body wants you to reproduce!! :haha:
> 
> I think it's all normal and endo can really Improve or go after pregnancy...
> 
> so did you acknowledge Amy? Are you speaking at all or completely cut off. I'm not surprised you miss her, it's a huge thing to get over, you can't just cut your feelings off... :hugs:
> 
> X x x

I did have my AF about two weeks after I finally stopped bleeding from the pregnancy. I bled for 6 weeks and then had two weeks with nothing and then had AF that lasted 7 days! Ughhh :wacko: And that started Nov 20th so I suppose I would be around ovulation. Before pregnancy I could only tell I had OVd through temping never had signs like EWCM or horni-ness! LOL I used to complain cause I thought something was wrong with me because I didn't care to :sex: all the dang time. Figures now that im single....sheesh! LOL anyways, I used to OV round CD20-22 and today would be CD21 probably. I didn't even think of that. Huh how crazy. My hormones must be completely different. When you have really bad endo like I did you produce too much estrogen and it throws everything outta wack. So im REALLY hoping the pregnancy makes it stay away for awhile or never come back. FX for sure on that! Cause I had my surgery that cleaned out all the adhesions then I fell pregnant, had the MC then 28 days later had the D&C and then the following cycle got pregnant with twins...so I dont think my endo never had a chance to grow again. SO FX that it doesn't come back. I would hate to have to go through another surgery with the girls now specially by myself.:dohh:

As far as Amy goes, I was allowing her to see the girls up until about 2-3 weeks ago. She just kept on lying about things and complaining and then demanded that she visit the girls and a mutual friend could stay at my house while I leave so she can visit the girls w/out me present. Which HELLO aint happening. :haha: I was able to allow her to see the girls even after knowing she left me for this little girl. I was able to suck it up and deal with the hurt of seeing her just so she can see the girls...then she complains?? Ya so I told her she blew it. Her priorities are way to messed up...obviously with the age of this girl. She texted me today saying she misses the girls alot and still cared for me...not sure what to think of that? LOL I would like her in their lives because one day the girls are gonna want to know whos in all these pics when they were babies..and I can't lie to them but then they will be confused and hurt. So once she gets her head outta her @$$, sorta speak, then I may rethink the situation. But actions speak louder than words in my eyes. Some days I do just fine and im okay and then outta no where im a wreck again. Wonder how long it will take to get over this? :dohh: Im just gonna be single forever and married to my girls! hehe :happydance:


----------



## SBB

You've got a while til the girls will know what's going on so maybe see how Amy behaves over the coming months and decide... You can explain to them later and they will understand. As long as they have you they're going to be happy! And I know you don't feel like it but I'm sure you'll meet someone new and wonderful down the line... 

Is there any chance you'll get back together? Or has she blown it? Not sure Either what to make of her saying she cares etc...

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> You've got a while til the girls will know what's going on so maybe see how Amy behaves over the coming months and decide... You can explain to them later and they will understand. As long as they have you they're going to be happy! And I know you don't feel like it but I'm sure you'll meet someone new and wonderful down the line...
> 
> Is there any chance you'll get back together? Or has she blown it? Not sure Either what to make of her saying she cares etc...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X x x

Ya thats the key now...is time! I will be moving 2500 miles away in April and im sure thats when she will wake up! Sad but true. And as far as getting back together....sometimes I think I could do it cause its hard to see myself with anyone else. But honestly I would never have the same trust I once had for her. I nEVER worried about things like this with her cause it happened to her. I know she didn't physically cheat but she did mentally and lied and then when her feelings became more her decision was to end 6 years with twin babies for an 18 year old? I know something there is missing. I kinda might know what it is but my focus is on the girls right now. If I go digging into all that then I would start to almost excuse what she has done. I miss her like crazy and even though we may never be together again or even be friends again I will always have a place in my heart for her. I wasn't too keen on the idea of marriage in the first place unless I KNEW it was it and I even said no to her a few times because I believe in time and just enjoying life no sense in rushing just because its legal in some states now. So when we did finally legally marry last year I knew she was it...this whole situation still has me confused and kinda lost...just can't wrap my head around why???


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls,

SBB...I had a mild panic for you until you said the baby is ok and now you know how far along you are! Great news, I am really pleased for you.

TNT - first off your hormones are going to take a while to settle down. Think how many people struggle when their OH is there trying to support them...they still have difficult times. You are dealing with twin babies, the breakdown of your relationship and all your hormones...and although you have your down times you are doing great and you know this every time you look at your baby girls. Hang in there because you will get there and be as happy as you once were.

How is everyone else? I have my 20 week scan on Friday!! Although I was nervous before I am actually excited now, really hope all goes well. Every day I am feeling stronger pokes and prods in my tummy...I love it!


----------



## TntArs06

yazzy said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> SBB...I had a mild panic for you until you said the baby is ok and now you know how far along you are! Great news, I am really pleased for you.
> 
> TNT - first off your hormones are going to take a while to settle down. Think how many people struggle when their OH is there trying to support them...they still have difficult times. You are dealing with twin babies, the breakdown of your relationship and all your hormones...and although you have your down times you are doing great and you know this every time you look at your baby girls. Hang in there because you will get there and be as happy as you once were.
> 
> How is everyone else? I have my 20 week scan on Friday!! Although I was nervous before I am actually excited now, really hope all goes well. Every day I am feeling stronger pokes and prods in my tummy...I love it!


Thank you hun. I have my weak moments and the girls do help. But I feel bad for my girls because I can't do alot of one on one time with just one baby. I cant seem to figure how to do it without the other crying alot and getting jealous. And with Amy they could have had more one on one time. But oh well I suppose one day they will hopefully understand that their mom did everything they could do for them. I just pictured my life with them after they were born to be alot different. 

Are you going to find out the gender then? Or do you wanna know?


----------



## Linny

Wahoooo SBB!!! Glad to hear firstly that all is ok, but fab to finally know what your due date is, how exciting :) A winter baby and a summer baby, perfect!!!

TnT....:hugs: :hugs: First off, i can't help with the EWCM i'm afraid cos i still haven't had AF or anything cos i'm on the mini pill. It does sound like your pregnancy has kick started your ovaries. I know right after a baby your supposed to be way more fertile too so maybe thats it :shrug: As for Amy, that must be so difficult hun. Like Yazzy says your trying to get over your marriage and care for TWO babies on top of lack of sleep and mental post pregnancy hormones. I was an emotional wreck with just one baby so i can only imagine how hard it is for us, especially as your trying to split your time between them. You ARE doing a fantastic job, i take my hat off to you. As SBB says you have a while before you have to make any decisions on what to tell the twins. I think your doing the right thing, just taking each day and enjoying your girls. The Amy situation will work out one way or the other and you'l be stronger for it :hugs: :hugs:

Yazzy....woop woop 20 weeks scan :happydance: :happydance: Pleeease tell me your finding out the sex???


----------



## yazzy

TnT and Linny - nope, not finding out what we are having. I really, really want it to be a surprise when he/she is born so my OH can tell me what we've got :) 

So girls what happened at your 20 week scans? Is it scary, I am excited but know I will be nervous because they are measuring things etc.


----------



## SBB

Yazzy that's what I want this time too! They just measure a few bits, it's not scary though, you'll get to see lots of the baby! 

TNT how come you're moving so far?! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks SBB...thats reassuring to know. I hope I can just enjoy it and can't wait to see baby again.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Just popped on to say happy Xmas to everyone! We have all had a horrible puking/diarrhoea bug :( but hopefully better for Xmas day tomorrow. 

Hope you are all well and have a lovely Xmas... 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

As SBB has said, I hope everyone has a lovely Christmas :)

SBB - hope your sickness bug clears up soon...not nice to have at any time especially Christmas. I hope you are keeping well.

All went well with my scan last week, everything measured perfectly and baby looked great and was racing around all over the place!


----------



## SBB

Wow 20 weeks already :yipee: you weren't tempted to find out the sex then?! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

Happy Xmas everyone!!! Hope you all had a fantastic day

Yazzy, great to know the scan went well xx


----------



## yazzy

SBB - nope, not tempted at all :) i'm so, so glad we didn't as its quite fun to hear everyone guessing hee hee. Only another 20 weeks and we'll find out!

Any news on when your first scan is?


----------



## SBB

It's on Thursday :D and I found the HB a few days ago (very briefly!) 

Am excited about a surprise too!! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Wow...not long to wait SBB! Can't wait to hear how it goes and really glad you found the heartbeat :) Although baby is getting bigger I find it harder to find the heartbeat now...baby seems to charge around in there all over the place lol.


----------



## SBB

Here's my 12 week scan pic - we're having a unicorn!! :D 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/a30c490e.jpg

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Awww YEAY!!! So awesome!


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs: hope you had a great Christmas :hugs:

Yazzy, glad the scan went well, you are very good not even being tempted lol.

SBB, congratulations on the unicorn :winkwink: will you find out what you are having ?

Leeze, How's it all going ?

TNT, How are your gorgeous girls ? 

Linny, do you have any plans for maisies birthday ? 

I have a week to go until Isla 1st birthday :cry: I have already had a tear. I just can't believe it :cry: Her little party is being planned as we speak. I would like to go back a year please and have her again, she has been a pleasure :thumbup:

Happy new year to you all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Oh my word, when I was writing my last reply I felt a little confused and I have just realised why :dohh:

SBB, I was going to ask you about sammuels birthday but then I looked at your breast feeding ticker and saw 10 months :dohh: I could of sworn sammuel was born before Isla. Of course I now remember that yes he was born before Isla and it will be his birthday on Sunday :dohh:
Please excuse my wallyness lol. Do you have any plans ? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol I need to change that ticker!! 

We were going to have some family over for his bday but we've decided to just have a nice chilled day and go for a nice walk etc. he doesn't know whats going on and we're knackered so we'll do something fun next year instead. 

I'd like to have a party but don't have the energy!! please post some pics of Islas party though :)

We are staying team yellow unicorn :) 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Awww that's sounds lovely, I wish we could have a chilled out day but with two big sisters I don't stand a chance :-( I have only invited 5 little friends so hopefully it won't be to manic. We attend a singing and music group on a Thursday morning and Isla absolutely loves it so I have booked the lady to come and sing some songs for her party :happydance:

It's the presents I'm struggling with :dohh: she had so much plastic crap (none of which I feel stretches her imagination) for Christmas that I don't want anymore :growlmad: I feel really rude cause I have asked for people to put money in her bank instead of getting her a present. I have bought her a wooden post box with wooden letters and a walk a long thing but we are busting at the seems here :dohh:

Do you have a due date for the little uni ? Well done for staying team yellow, I'm so impatient that I have found out what I'm having 3 out of 4 times :blush: 
How is this pregnancy going, do you feel any different to last time ? Out of my 4 only one was a nice pregnancy lol. With the girls I had a nightmare, I think it's got worse every time, hence the reason DH won't let me have anymore :dohh:




:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw her little party sounds lovely! I know what you mean with all the plastic crap! My brother got Sammuel some Britains farm stuff when he was born and we're asking people to add to it so he'll have a big farm set to play with eventually. Most people have been really good, I think we've said lots of times we don't want loads of big toys and thankfully they seem to have listened! 
I think books are always good too, Sammuel LOVES books and with another I'm sure we won't have too many! 

We did find out with Sammuel and I'm sure I'll be very tempted to find out again!! Due 17th July ish. Which is perfect as Danny will be on summer holidays for 6 weeks! :) 

I feel EXACTLY the same as last time! I so hope the sickness goes quicker though as I can't do 20 weeks of it again :( 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Oh that sickness is awful, poor you :hugs: it's right what they say morning sickness is like no other sickness :wacko: I hope it goes quickly for you :hugs: 
Aww that sounds lovely having a farm that people can add too. They certainly like to Market noisy plastic stuff don't they :dohh: My mum bought Isla this elephant that blows out plastic balls, it cost a fortune and it's rubbish, Isla gets frustrated with it :growlmad: she would rather play with the saucepans and wooden spoons :dohh: I think I may have to have a book sort out, we have so many. All the children seem to pass down there books, Isla already has a bookcase and most of them are from ella lol. 


:hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Sparkle - wow Isla's 1st Birthday...I hope you have a nice day and the big sisters will enjoy spoiling her i'm sure. 

SBB - ahhh to unicorn baby, i'm so glad you had a good 12 week scan. I feel so excited for you :) 

I hope all the maca girls and families have had a lovely christmas and continue to have a good New Year. I had a nice time and having a lazy night in tonight with a dvd and nibbles. My bump has definitely popped out in the last few days...I actually look like i'm having a baby now lol. Getting lots of movement and you can see and feel it on the outside too...soo lovely :)


----------



## sparkle05

Awww yazzy that's lovely. It all becomes real when you start to feel the movements :thumbup:

Happy new year everyone, hope this year brings you every happiness :hugs:

I think this year will be great, 2 more maca babies to welcome and lots of 1st birthdays to celebrate :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

:cake: Happy 1st Birthday sammuel :cake:


Hope you and mummy and daddy have a fantastic day :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Happy New Year ladies and happy birthday Sammuel and happy belated birthday to Isla!!! How time has flown!!

We had a pretty quiet Xmas really, spent with close family. Kia is making cute gurgling and cooing noises now and we've even had a few smiles. She still tends to settle for the night sometime between 1-3am but then sleeps for about 5.5 hours, feeds for an hour and sleeps for another 2-3 hours. We're trying to gradually settle her earlier but it's not always successful! She gets overtired then just wants to feed constantly!! 

SBB - your scan pic is very cute indeed! July will be a great birthday for your LO. I've got an older brother whose birthday is January and mine is in July - we used to always get a present at each other's birthdays as a kind of half-year birthday present which seemed to stop us sulking too much about not being centre of attention.

Oh, I need to go - Kia has started screaming the place down - will come back soon

love to all xxx


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: leeze 

You haven't missed Isla's birthday it's on the 7th lol.

Aww it's hard work trying to establish some kind of routine, they do get it eventually :happydance: your little lady is having some great sleep blocks though. Isla used to be the other way round, she would go down early and get up at stupid times of the morning :dohh: now she goes down at 630/7 and gets up around 630/7. For the last few days she has got up at 8.30 so that's been nice :winkwink:


----------



## Leeze

Thanks hon. Blame baby brain and tiredness for my confusion about ve birthdays. I poured orange juice into my cereal bowl this morning! We were up till after 4am with Kia. She's been very sleepy today poor thing. Yazzy, that's lovely that your bump is showing, I remember feeling very special at that stage. It's nice when it's obvious and people start offering their seat on buses etc. Have you got any nice maternity clothes? I found ebay great for that, you can get bundles of clothes that have hardly been worn. Hi to everyone else. Sure was gonna say more but can't think right now. Am sending this from mobile while holding kia on one shoulder so hope it makes sense xx


----------



## yazzy

Leeze...the only maternity things I have bought are 2 pairs of leggings :) With my jeans I just put a hairband through the button hole and this makes them fit comfortably lol. I have ordered a t-shirt, more for in a few months just before baby is here but need to go and pick that up.

How is everyone else doing?

I'm getting quite achey around my hips and lower back, I am hoping it is just a a growth spurt and it eases up soon. Oh and very, very excited now that last night I sat down with the OH and we came up with baby names and didn't have one arguement over it lol (we are both really stubborn). So we have 2 girls names to choose from and 4 boys names - although we have 2 favourites...it makes it seem so much more real. I guess we will decide for definitely the day baby arrives unless we set our hearts on one of each first :)

SBB - hope you are feeling well.


----------



## SBB

Happy birthday Isla!!! :happydance: :cake: how was the party? Pics please! 

Yazzy are we allowed to know your names?! :lol: hope the achiness is gone :hugs: 

I am feeling sicker than ever and my tummy hurts :( boohoo! 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Oh no SBB hope the sickness goes soon :hugs::hugs:

Isla had a lovely party thank you :happydance: I will upload some pictures when I load them onto the laptop :thumbup:

Hope all you ladies are having a lovely weekend :hugs:


:hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Sparkle - I'm glad Isla had a lovely birthday...wow 1 already!

SBB - I hope the sickness doesn't get you down, I felt rough until about week 14 but then it eased up and disappeared. Hope the achy tummy goes aswell. Yes I can tell you girls the names....I just have to keep them a secret from everyone else lol! For a girl we like Lola or Eva - my favourite is Lola. And the boys names are Elijah and Stanley - again I have a favourite and it is Elijah. I did have more unusual names but the OH doesn't really agree boo!!

Yes the achyness has gone thank you, I think I must have overdone the walking at the beach with the dogs!


----------



## SBB

Love the names Yazzy, Lola is gorgeous and Elijah, great choices! What were your others (I need inspiration!) 

I think the baby must be growing a lot that's why my tummy is hurting and I'm feeling extra sick! 

Sparkle can't wait to see some pics! Glad you and Isla had a good day :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks SBB...always scary telling people your names but as long as both myself and the OH like them that is the main thing. For a boy I really like Elijah and would love to call the baby that and Lola is so sweet I think aswell...so in my head we're all sorted bar middle names!

Other names...my more unusual boys names are, Merlin (my absolute favourite), Jago - an old Cornish name, Jasper and Isaac - which isn't unusual. Girls - Willow - again a favourite of mine, Matilda ummm can't think of any more! I don't have as many girls names.

I have to say I was amazed how many aches and pains I got up until about 17 weeks then it all calmed down and now in the last week i've had niggles again which I think is my uterus stretching because the kicks i'm getting are now going just a teeny bit above my belly button which hasn't happened before. Baby is so active in there, I love it!


----------



## SBB

That's funny you should say Willow! As we've nicknamed the baby 'unicorn' I googled unicorn names, and theres a site you enter your name and it comes up with your 'unicorn name' whatever the hell that is!! Anyway I put in mine or Danny's and it came up with Willow Delightful Nostrils :rofl: but I really liked willow!

I LOVE Merlin! I just asked Danny and he said no way! :( but he likes Willow. And I like Casper. How do you pronounce Jago? Really like a Jasper too! 

I have a friend with a Matilda/Tilly and really like that. 

Yeh I guess with all the growing there's going to be lots of aches and niggles. I had loads with Sammuel all the time... 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Great names yazzy :thumbup: I wanted jasper for all 3 of my girls if they were boys, and my niece is called willow Jane :thumbup: 

SBB hope the stretching eases up soon, it's a horrible feeling :wacko:

Isla has had another party today at my MIL, she is now exsausted. Yesterday she was completely over stimulated and although she was in bed and asleep at just gone 6.30 she was awake again by 10 and it took me over 2 hours to get her back to sleep :-( she hasn't slept much today either :wacko:

Let's hope she gets back into routine tomorrow :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Yay someone else who loves the name Merlin...i'm just going to have to have a few children so I can get my own way with that one lol. Jago is just pronouced 'Jay...go'. Yep I love the name Casper aswell. The thing is all the names I love are names we have called our dogs and cats over the years ha ha. My mum's German Shepherd is called Casper and we used to have a Merlin aswell. From my mum's most recent litter of Devon Rex kittens she kept a girl to show and called her Lola but my OH said he didn't mind if we used that name.

Sparkle - Jasper is such a cute name isn't it!

And yes I love Willow...it is getting more widely used now but still very different. SBB - do you have any other ideas for names? I'm going to keep looking to see what I can find :)


----------



## SBB

Lol as long as they were/are nice pets it's ok! 

Girls names I've got nothing... I like Piper, and I liked Ava and Layla when I was preg with Sammuel but for some reason the names I liked then don't really appeal for this one. I still really like them but it doesn't seem right for some reason. 

Boys I like loads. Flynn, Kit, Arlo, Casper (fave), Jesse, Darcy, Jett, Lewi, Albi, Leith, Floyd, Benny, Taye. 
*
I liked Jackson before but I'd get too annoyed with people (esp ILs) shortening it to Jack which is my brothers name. 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Ha ha yes they were lovely pets! 

My favourites out of your boys names are; Casper (love it), Arlo and Jett. I know what you mean about shortening names. My brother is Matthew and we were never allowed to shorten it as my mum said he was named Matthew not Matt....even as adults I still find it weird to shorten his name lol.

Piper is different for a girl, I like that!

Well bubs is having a quiet morning today...I hope he/she wakes up and has a party soon!


----------



## SBB

My ILs drive me crazy shortening to Sam or Sammy. But we called him Sammuel and I want him to be called that for a while at least! Plus my sister is Sam so it's a bit strange. I'm sure they do it to piss me off! Also my name is Suzanne, they insist on calling me Sue, even though I hate it and no-one else calls me that :growlmad: 
I even had to reply to an email they sent the other day as they've starte spelling it Sammual. Really?! He's 1 now you'd think they might have got how to spell his name by now! 

Sorry for the IL rant. I don't mind names shortened at all but as long as mum and dad are happy about it/planned it anyway. 

Yeh Arlo is cool, unusual. Feel free to steal any :haha: My only thing about Jett is that I'm sure he was a Gladiator!!! Don't want people making that connection :haha: 

Hope baby wakes up and kicks you soon! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Arlo is out! I said it to Danny and as I said it out loud, it sounded like I'd just dropped the H from Harlow! And that's exactly what Danny said as soon as I said it! 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dam how I miss this thread :) what happened in the old MACA one haven't been going in because of feeling bad! 
SBB ooooh huge congrats I kinda secretly wish I would just find out I was expecting!as well, but no we are finished :cry: oh well I'm very lucky to have my little monsters :flower:

I will have to have a read back and catch up on every one :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Happy belated birthday wishes to Ilsa and Samuel :kiss::kiss:

Hope I got the spelling right! Can not believe its a year all ready! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SBB

Hey Niamh! :wave:

It's Sammuel but it's ok! We spelt it with 2 m's so we have to deal with people getting it wrong :haha:

Yeh the other maca thread kind of died... Think it got too much about pregnancy and babies :( 

Kell said to say hi to all you girls and congrats to leeze by the way! I forgot! 

How are you doing anyway? Are you sure you're done?! How many do you have again? 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Hey Niamh! :wave:
> 
> It's Sammuel but it's ok! We spelt it with 2 m's so we have to deal with people getting it wrong :haha:
> 
> Yeh the other maca thread kind of died... Think it got too much about pregnancy and babies :(
> 
> Kell said to say hi to all you girls and congrats to leeze by the way! I forgot!
> 
> How are you doing anyway? Are you sure you're done?! How many do you have again?
> 
> X x x

I'm so sorry, I know exactly how you feel about the name, people always spell Iain and Eireann's wrong! I should have checked :dohh:

I have 5:blush: :haha: 5 lovely little monsters :) kinda leaning towards a even number!!


----------



## SBB

Lol I know someone else with 5 who needs even numbers!! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Celtic - Hi!!!! Wow 5 kids...I love the idea of having a houseful like that, it must be so much fun and great for the kids to grow up with lots of brothers and sisters. I am one of three and love having a brother and sister, we all get on really well. I think i'd like 3 possibly 4, OH says 2 or 3...so if we settle at 3 i'd be happy lol.

SBB - hee hee another name out. Atleast you both agreed on that one. I still want the name Merlin...think i'm going to sneak it in on the list! 

I have Kel on Facebook but must say I haven't messaged her for a while, she seems like she is doing great though.


----------



## CelticNiamh

yazzy said:


> Celtic - Hi!!!! Wow 5 kids...I love the idea of having a houseful like that, it must be so much fun and great for the kids to grow up with lots of brothers and sisters. I am one of three and love having a brother and sister, we all get on really well. I think i'd like 3 possibly 4, OH says 2 or 3...so if we settle at 3 i'd be happy lol.
> 
> SBB - hee hee another name out. Atleast you both agreed on that one. I still want the name Merlin...think i'm going to sneak it in on the list!
> 
> I have Kel on Facebook but must say I haven't messaged her for a while, she seems like she is doing great though.

yea they are great fun, mine are the only grand kids on both sides and Im one of six 

I always wanted 3 or 4 as well but I think we have a lot of love to give and I love children I loved growing up in a big family when I was little :flower:


----------



## Leeze

Hi lovelies. Am writing one-handed on my phone so apologies if message is brief. Yazzy, I love your 2 favourite names. My favourite girl's names were Elena, Lola, Mila and Keeley but my OH didn't really like any of them. How lovely you're feeling kicks, I do really miss that feeling, it's so special isn't it? SBB thanks for the message from Kel, glad to know she's doing well - please say hi from me. How annoying about the in-laws shortening your names, i'd hate that. Mind you, my MIL refers to Kia as 'he' sometimes, but she is 87. Celtic, great you found us on here, how lovely to have 5 kids, bet there's not a dull moment at your place! Sparkle, happy birthday to Isla, hope she settled back into the routine ok. I've been trying to get Kia into a bit of a routine this week because she's been swapping night for day and wanting to sleep all day and be awake at night. It's been exhausting. I've got the hang of lying down feeding now so that helps. Also I realised that Kia wasn't really napping in the evening so was getting over-tired when I tried to settle her. Last night she was asleep just after midnight until 7.45 which was amazing but I kept waking up to check on her! Xx


----------



## SBB

Good job on the sleep! I know of a few people who's babies just swapped night for day... I guess you just need to slowly turn it around... 

Your mil is 87?!?! How old is your OH? If you don't mind me Asking :lol: 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

SBB said:


> Good job on the sleep! I know of a few people who's babies just swapped night for day... I guess you just need to slowly turn it around...
> 
> Your mil is 87?!?! How old is your OH? If you don't mind me Asking :lol:
> 
> X x x

I'm delighted to report that she slept for over 7 hours last night too!! I feel almost human today. The downside is that I think my milk is coming out too quickly in the first feed of the day because today and yesterday morning she's sicked up most of her first feed of the day - my boobs are so full after over 7 hours of not feeding and the longest we'd gone before was about 5.5 hours. 

My OH is 47 - very young at heart though!! I'm 39 so not such a massive age difference. His Mum has 3 miscarriages before having him, and she was definitely considered to be an older Mum back in her day!!!! She's a sweetie a lot of the time but can fuss about a bit, like an older person really. The amazing thing is that's she's the youngest one of 5 sisters and the other 4 are all still going!! The eldest is 101 and the second eldest is going to be 100 next week. Good genes!!! XX


----------



## SBB

Wow that's amazing! 

I thought you were going to say he was 65 or something :rofl: 47 isn't old! 

GREAT job on the sleep! Better than Sammuel at the moment! He's definitely going through a development stage I think. He's really starting to talk almost and I think that might be it. I'm sure it's almost over now... 

You could try hand expressing (or pumping if you have one / can be bothered) a bit off in the morning, I froze mine and used it later in cooking! Or you can use for a bottle. 

Or... If the sleep continues (FX!) then in a few days your supply will just adjust and settle to what she needs. 

x x x


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls, how are you all?

I hope everyone is doing well and keeping busy :)

I'm hoping to finishing work in March because I have loads of holiday to take before my Mat Leave kicks in so i'm going to soon be on countdown!! Can't wait to be at home able to walk the dogs when I feel like and generally get on with my business things.

Had to go to the docs yesterday...tmi but been suffering with toilet issues lol anyway they double checked everything and baby sounded great on the doppler and all was ok but they gave me lactulose. Took some last night and now concerned i'm going to be rushing to the loo at work lol...can't win!

Loving the kicks and punches from baby...I miss them when baby is having a rest!


----------



## Leeze

How lovely to be planning for your maternity leave, yazzy. You must be really excited. I had 6 weeks between finishing work and having Kia. It was lovely, lots of daytime naps, watching Dvds, cooking nice food and not having to travel anywhere or be responsible for much! Sorry to hear about your toilet problems, hope they're better now. I find prune juice is very helpful for keeping things regular if the need arises! We're doing great, had our first trip on the london tube today and went to baby cinema! Hi to everyone else, SBB - it must be amazing that Sammuel is starting to talk. Kia makes cute noises and tries to copy us speaking, it makes my heart melt already! Xx


----------



## SBB

Yay for maternity leave! Hope your problem sorts itself out :haha: 

Leeze baby cinema sounds fun! 

Sammuel is walking and copying us loads, he makes lots of animal noises now - so cute!! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Yes toilet issues are ok now lol!!! 

Leeze - ahh Kia sounds very cute :) So you had a nice break before Kia arrived aswell. Mine will work out about 8/9 weeks off work before baby arrives but I do have my wedding in April so got plenty to organise for that still.

SBB - don't they look so sweet when they start walking around...how are you feeling aswell? Hope you are all ok.

So funny stood in Tesco's with my OH last night and decided we'd get some baby things....well took ages and all we picked up was 2 packs of nappies and some bottles just incase there are any problems with bf. I want to use cloth nappies but thought we should get some disposables for the first couple weeks whilst we are settling into everything.


----------



## SBB

Yazzy do you want me to send you some info on the nappies I use? We've tried a lot and narrowed it down to the best! 

Re the BF I'm sure you'll be fine, it's all about getting support if you have issues. Almost all women can breastfeed, but it can be tough the first few weeks. once you've got through that it's SO worth it! So easy and it's lovely to feed your baby :D 

Are you on FB? You could look for a local La Leche league meeting and go along when you're on maternity leave. They are so lovely and helpful and brilliant if you have any issues. Or even if you just want to go to a group with lots of BF mums to get your confidence up! If you want any info just ask... 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

SBB - that would be brilliant if you are happy to send me the info on cloth nappies, this is the route we want to go down but quite daunting when you don't know where to start. I did think we'd have to try a few types before finding what really works. I'm happy to use disposables for the time in hospital and while i'm settling baby in but definitely want to use cloth. My mum and sister have offered to buy them to start me off but I didn't even know how many i'd need lol!

Yeah i'm on FB...didn't even think about looking for anything on there. I know in my pregnancy notes I have details for breastfeeding groups so that will be useful aswell.

I will PM you my email address if that is ok :)

I think i'd have a lot of support if I need it with bf. My mum is happy to help and is 5 mins away from me - plus will be having a week off to help me when OH goes back to work. Also OH's mum (who is lovely) worked on the maternity ward for 27 years and only recently retired due to health - she use to help the new mums with bf on the mat ward so hopefully I can battle through the first few weeks and enjoy it.


----------



## SBB

That's great you'll have loads of support! My mum bf 4 of us and was brilliant when I was having problems... It really is so helpful to have people around - even if it's just to make you a cup of tea and wash up!! 

Will email you later... I know it's a mine field if you're new to it!! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

just dropping in to say hi - hope everyone's doing well! we're both doing well, time seems to be going so quickly at the moment!! 

Yazzy, I bought a bottle and a carton of formula just in case but luckily haven't needed to use it. For me, after a bit of practice and some support from the midwives, breastfeeding has been pretty straightforward. I'd say trust yourself and your baby that you can do it, and get any support you can! 

SBB - I'd recommend baby cinema although it might be more difficult now that Sammuel is walking because the idea is that it's films for the adults to watch and the babies just feed or fall asleep!! Mind you, we went to see War Horse and I couldn't get Kia to sleep because there were really noisy guns in the film so we ended up leaving early!! The Odeon cinemas often do it - if you fancy checking out if they do it near you - they call it Odeon Newbies. That's fab that Sammuel is walking, must be so lovely to see (or is he starting to get into mischief?!!)

Kia is suddenly taking more of an interest in things: people, toys etc. It's very cute to see. And she's so smiley all of a sudden. I think I love her a little bit more everyday!! :happydance:


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Leeze, my friend recommended buying a couple cartons of ready made formula for an emergency if I had any trouble feeding so like you said I will have some to hand but I am definitely going to try my best to bf for the first 6 months...i'm ready for the first few hard weeks!

Glad to hear you are doing well and loving every minute with Kia.

I can't believe how the time is flying by! Bit achy today but it must be how i've slept or how baby is laying. My hips and lower back are sore ouch! 

I got my form so have handed in my maternity leave dates....I am using my holiday from March 9th and then start maternity leave on April 19th....soooo 5 weeks and counting yay!

Ordered my bridesmaids dresses yesterday....getting excited, less than 3 months until my wedding!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Linny

:wave: girls

Sorry its been so long, hope you all had a good xmas & new year :) 

Hows the preggo's doing? And the mums of course?

I am struggling with Maisy at the moment and with going back to work next week. i'm gonna end up a wreck at this rate.

Sparkle....do you still give Isla a bottle on an evening? I tried 1yr plus with Maisy but she won't drink it so ive gone back to follow on. She has only slept through once since the night before we left for Scotland for xmas. That was after she was sick and i didn't give her milk.....i guess i'm just clutching at straws cos i'm desperatly trying to work out why she cries out so much in the night :(

SBB....how does Sammuel sleep? 

Maisy will got to bed pretty easily at between 6.30-7pm but will wake up several times throughout the night, sometimes every two hours. Sometimes its only for a couple of minutes but other times i could be in and out for an hour or two to settle her. Sometimes she's tired but can't seem to fall asleep without me sitting there then the minute i leave she wakes and cries again. Other times she will talk, babble and play, constantly sitting up and i'm getting to a point where i don't know what to do anymore. 

I know she's been unwell, teething etc but i don't think she is now and she's still waking :( I try everything when she won't settle....bum change, milk, calpol, dummy, head stroking. Ive even left her for a few mins to cry from frustration but that makes her so much worse she can be sick!!!!

Any advice?

Right off to read back the thread :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Yazzy......oh how exciting your nearly done with work :) I left at 34 weeks but had maisy at 38 weeks so glad i left early. Lola was one of my names too but with OH surname (Little) would have sounded funny so we had to stay away from L names. My fave boys name was Noah but OH hated it. We liked Brody & Lennon too. Girls i loved Ella, Aleah, Leah, Laila! I bought bottles & formula, i had great support from my mum with BFding but not so much with OH. When he saw how much i struggled he would pressure me to give her a bottle, don't think he meant anything by it, thinking of me really but if we had another i'd be more determined to find outside support. I did 14 weeks but think i could have done more :(

SBB...I LOVE Benny & Piper, so cute. Its funny but before i was pregnant i liked so many names but when i was having Maisy i couldn;t decide. She didn't have a name till she was a day old :D

Leeze, well done to your LO for sleeping them hours :) No advice on you sore boobies cos maisy never went longer than 2 hours. I had a really fast letdown though and Maisy would choke the first few mouthfuls at first but as she got older she adapted!

Hiya Celtic.....how do you manage with FIVE!!!! I can barely manage with one little maisy. Thanks for sick advice btw :)


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Yazzy it's so exciting that your wedding is so close :happydance: 
My friend tried to push me into buying formula before birth, but I just felt that it undermined my confidence in breast feeding and I was almost expecting to have problems. You can always express and if the situation is really that urgent the hospital can provide formula or donor milk... So I didn't get any, but did get bottles and a pump which turned out to be helpful with his tongue tie! that's just my experience though! 

Linny Sammuels sleep is up and down! He actually sttn for the first time ever the other night! But it didn't last :haha: 
Have you tried getting your OH to settle her instead? 
Re the follow on milk - is she still on formula all the time or just cows milk? As she's one now if you wanted to switch to cows milk that's fine. Follow on and toddler milk was only invented by formula companies to get around advertising laws!! She won't actually need it if she has a varied diet :) 

Sammuels sleep is v similar - he goes down fine, but then he wakes up in the night, but because we co sleep I just cuddle or feed him and he's back to sleep so it doesn't bother me too much - but I am starting to feel really tired and need to get him sleeping well before the new baby comes! I have read a plan but it's really aimed at co-sleepers and I don't have the link to hand so I won't bother posting :haha: 
I think CIO only works in something like 50% of cases, and for lots of reasons I wouldn't ever do it personally. 
But I'm not sure what to recommend! There's a good (apparently) book called 'e no cry sleep solution' that I know quite a few mums have had success with. Maybe give that a go? I know with going back to work you'll needy your sleep!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry about all my typos!! Xx


----------



## SBB

Leeze I that's so cute she's starting to do stuff! Aw it does just get better and better and I love Sammuel more every day too! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Thanks for your input SBB, I'm glad I'm not alone. I defo don't want to resort to CIO, it not something I've ever been comfortable with and the only time I've left her has been when I'm literally at breaking point and don't want her to see me upset or frustrated, it's just been at most a couple of mins and by time i go to her she is beside herself so I don't think it's for us! I'm just hoping she will eventually sttn. She actually did for a few weeks and was waking at nearly 7, it was bliss ha ha!

As for the milk, I started her on cows milk gradually at around 11mths, just on cereal as HV advised. Then when I started to increase it she started all the not sleeping and came out in a rash on her forehead so I stopped. Starting again with it on cereal and so far no rash so I'm hoping in a week or two to be done with formula! She eats pretty great so I'm lucky on that front. It's funny cos someone told me when I was pregnant whatever I craved she would want as a baby and it's soooo true! She loves oranges and cheese ha ha!

Are there not cots or something that you can attach to your bed and then gradually move them away from your bed? My friend has a really small age gap between her two, she got pregnant when her LO was 10 weeks old. They co slept till new baby came along and apparently just went to her own cot no problem! You never know x x


----------



## SBB

I think we'll keep Sammuel in our bed (he sleeps between us) then have the newborn in the cot attached to the bed... 

Would you consider co-sleeping? She might sleep better but I can understand it might be hard given you don't already do it and she's 1 now! 

I didn't mean you'd done CIO - sorry if that's how that came accross :dohh: I know we all get to snapping point and sometimes its def best to walk away! I am exhausted at the moment... The other night I had to hand Sammuel over as soon as Danny was finished teaching and go slam a door and scream into a pillow!! :haha: 

I just wanted to make sure you knew about the formula ;) I saw 3 people buying the toddler one the other day and I was desperate to tell them it's a con :rofl: 
Hopefully she'll stop reacting to the cows milk! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Oh I totally appreciate you taking the time to give me some advice, I didn't think you were implying I was doing the CIO at all! I feel guilty about those times I've had to walk away, especially as within a couple of mins she's been sick from upset but i also know most mums have to do that an regroup! Oh i've done the screaming into the pillow too :) I do know people who claim it worked but like you I just don't think it's for me ;)

Yeah I know the formula is a total con, it smells awful too! I'm defo gonna crack on with cows milk! 

She's a little behind the other babies we know with development, only really in the last month been pulling herself up but since she started she wants to do it on everything, I'm wondering whether her brains too busy and that's why she's not sleeping! We had enough classic last night, 11, 1.30, 3, 3.45 at which point I gave in an slept on her floor, she continued to wake every half hour! Maybe she is teething though :shrug:

I'd love another baby but I'm not sure I could go through all the sleepless nights again! We can't co-sleep, I would be OH has really bad problems trying to sleep and sometimes struggles with me being in the bed, if she were there too he wouldn't relax :( 

Now you are having baby number 2, cos you've been through labour before are you more relaxed about this one?


----------



## yazzy

Linny - just a thought but if she is reacting to cows milk have you thought about trying her on Goats milk? It is much kinder on our bodies and people tolerate it a lot better. I know this is completely different so please don't laugh but with the dogs they only ever have goats milk as pups and would never have cows milk because they just can't digest it and as humans we can be similar. Anyway food for thought! Or even try a lactose free milk?

Oh my friend wanted two babies close together because she thought the same about not wanting to do it again with all the sleepness night...so she had another baby and after sleepness nights with the first her next little girl goes to bed at 7.30pm and she wakes her up around 8.30am lol...completely the opposite of the older one!

SBB - yes exciting about the wedding getting close, really starting to look forward to it and getting everything organised and in place.
I must start looking into those cloth nappies and buy some in, so no doubt will email you with help on a shopping list!

Yes with you on the BF, I am determined that I can and will feed our baby but have bought the bottles just incase because I have known people who's milk came in and went again within a few days....however I am sure all will be well.

And wow 26 weeks today!


----------



## SBB

Woohoo 26 weeks!! :happydance: 

I think it's good to know a little about how a breastfed baby behaves... And we're not really told. We've been fed all these myths about how a baby 'should' go 4 hours between feeds etc and i think that's why a lot of people give up, because they're not prepared for those first few weeks when sometimes the baby needs to feed ALL the time! People often think they're not making enough but actually baby is just hungry! But its actually nice cos while he's feeding you can chill with a cup of tea :D 
I know you're determined and prepared though so I think you'll be just fine :D 
Have you thought about getting a sling? I can post a link to one if you like - its a ring sling and you can put baby in it to feed and then you're free to get on with stuff. I had a different type with Sammuel and it was SO useful! 

Linny I'm going to do it all differently this time! I'm going to have a home birth and do hypnobirthing (breathing techniques to manage the pain) and generally be much more prepared! I can't have another birth like last time :( I may even get a doula to keep me in track! 

I have also heard that about goats milk so worth a try! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

SBB....home birth sounds like a fab idea. I was looking into hypnobirthing with Maisy but at he time I couldn't afford it. It's supposed to be a brilliant help from what I've been told! I would love a home birth if there's a next time, the thing I hated most was being stuck at hospital on a ward of chavs. I'd had maisy in the morning So was there for aaaaages!

Yazzy...... Are you getting married before baby or after? Sorry my brain isn't working! Thank you so much for the tip on goats milk, I am not sure whether a possible intolerance to the milk is whats upsetting her so much. It's something I will defo keep in mind :)


----------



## SBB

Ward of chavs :haha: I had to stay the night as he was born at 10.46, I hadn't slept for 48 hours and 27 of those I was in agonising back labour... And the frigging woman next to me snored RIDICULOUSLY loudly all night, so I got a total of half an hours sleep!! 

Yeh I am going to struggle to afford it as money is really tight at the moment, but we'll find a way as I really want a totally positive experience this time! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Yup ward of chavs, sound so judgemental but the girl next to me kept opening my curtain and telling me she was going out for a smoke like she wanted me to watch her baby too! 

Wow that is a long labour no wonder u were so tired. I was in labour all night, had her at 8am, then had the whole day and night till the following afternoon on that awful ward. I didn't get a wink of sleep that night either cos maisy had slept all day and decided she would feed all night, guess i should have known she'd be a horrible sleeper from then.That second day I couldn't even have any visitors and OH was at work! Was very happy to leave :)

Well I really hope you get the experience you want this time around :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Ugh Linny that's gross! And you can imagine if she was smoking 5 mins after birth she probably smoked through pregnancy too :( 

I was so happy to leave too! They tried to make me stay another night and I was at the point of just discharging myself and leaving!!! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

SBB - I want to do the hypnobirthing classes aswell....if I wasn't getting married then i'd go for it as the classes round my way are affordable however with the wedding in less than 3 months I don't think the classes are going to happen for me. My sister is a qualified hypnotherapist (not in hypnobirthing though) so I am going to buy some books and cd's and get her to help me and go through all the techniques. I will have a hospital birth but mainly because it is my first but will be doing everything as naturally as possible.

Yes my mum was telling me (because I was bf) that I fed every 2 hours for a few weeks but she loved the experience and it was just a shame she couldn't feed my brother and sister - circumstances beyond her control. My thought is I am going to be home, I haven't got to be rushing around so baby can have all my time feeding if need be. The sling idea sounds great, I have looked at a few because I love the idea of using a sling in general. If you could let me know of a good one I can put it on my list of things to buy.

We have been so lucky, another person has just offered all of their baby things...basically whatever we need plus loads of clothes because it has all been stored etc, it means we can use our money on things for the baby further down the line when we'll really need it.

Linny - no problem at all about the milk, my mum and sister only have goats milk. I do have cows milk but very rarely have any because I don't tolerate it well. I have already decided when our baby is older he/she will have goats milk instead of cows. 

Oooh and we are getting married 11 days before the baby is due lol! Going to be an interesting time :)

Only another week and I will be in 3rd Tri, just cannot believe where the time has gone. I'm not sure baby has got much of a sleep/wake cycle yet but get some good kicks and lots of wiggling around. I have been sooo hungry this week, not sure if its normal around this time for that to happen but am trying to be good and just stock up on more fruit and veg!


----------



## SBB

Yazzy I'll post you some links later on for some slings that I'd recommend. You need to buy them online as unfortunately high street slings are awful! :( 

That's great you'll do a bit of hypnobirthing too. I wish I could go back in time and do it with Sammuel! It's good to do whether you're in hospital or at home or even with a section apparently. 

Wow 3rd tri already! I'm sure baby is growing and needs extra food! :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I think the hypnobirthing is usually only about 4 or 5 sessions by the way, and you'd start about now... 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

Quick one as I'm on bus to go to visit my work so am doing this on phone. Linny I'd recommend the Tracy Hogg book about sleep. I think it's got stuff about older babies too. What really helped me was the shh pat method, but she also talks about a pick up put down method you can do after they're about 3 or 4 months. Also, one thing I've found with Kia is that if I wind her again before bed she's often got extra wind and that will stop her sleeping well. Hope any of this helps, you might have tried this already. Re chavs in hospital, I had to stay 2 nights after c-section and it was awful. A fight nearly broke out between a family and the staff, then the woman opposite me was on her mobile phone all night while her baby cried. Then she told the midwife the next day that her baby didn't stop crying and she'd tried everything! Yazzy, I appreciated just knowing the bottle and formula was there even though I never used it. Mind you, I've only just started expressing and maybe should have done it sooner. 26 weeks already and a date for maternity leave. How exciting. Oh got to go bus suddenly terminating xx


----------



## yazzy

SBB - yes I think it is about now I need to start with the hypnobirthing. You're right the classes I looked into are 5 sessions. I'm going to speak to my sister later and get her to help me choose what books and cd's are good so I can start now. I'm use to doing a bit of meditation so should be easy to get into.

Leeze - yes very exciting times, 5 weeks left at work now and really enjoying pregnancy at the mo. Will be nice to be home while I still feel up to doing things because i'm sure I get to the point where i'm tired and just want to keep my feet up.

Today was a bit of a disappointment (I really don't want this to sound ungrateful so please don't take it that way) but anyway my cousin had kindly offered me her pram - I was told it was the one she had used when she was round my house once. This was a lovely little pram and would be perfect. Anyway just went to collect it so I can take it to my mum's and it was a completely different pram, really old fashioned - as in, probably 10 or more years old!! Didn't know what to say but it is really unsuitable for what I need (I need a pram to that my baby will be comfortable in going across showgrounds because we show our dogs etc and for it to be up to loads of walking) so it is in my car boot and I don't know what to do with it....I guess it will have to find a home in the loft! So now I need to go pram shopping and I haven't budgetted for it because we were having this one lol!!


----------



## SBB

Ugh Yazzy people will palm any old crap off on you! Just tell her the truth and ask if she wants it back or should you give it to a charity? And with the other friends giving of stuff, your doing them a favour as much as they are you. So don't feel like you have to take everything otherwise you end up storing/recycling/tipping other people's crap so they don't have to! It's harsh but you've got better things to do! :haha:

A sling will be perfect for walking with the dogs too because your hands are free for the leads. I will post them but if I forget please remind me! :D 

Leeze that's hideous about your stay in hospital :nope: I wouldn't cope with that! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks SBB, yeah I have stored it and will ask her if she wants it back if not I will give it to a charity shop. Been looking at a couple prams today so will probably get something soon which is great. And yep only taking things that we need from other people, clothes i'm grateful for but like you say only stuff thats needed or we'll end up storing it all lol!


----------



## Leeze

SBB - it was hideous at the hospital, I was going out of my mind because I didn't sleep at all for 2 nights. On reflection, I think I should have said something to the woman on the phone or even asked if one of the midwives would speak to her - but I felt so groggy and emotional at the time. I even asked about a private room and was told I could get one for £100 a night - I was prepared to pay it but they didn't have any left. 

Yazzy - I think that's right about the pram to offer it back or give to charity, don't try to use something that doesn't suit you - my thoughts are to minimise stress as much as possible for when your LO comes and prioritise what you/your family need. 

Re hypnobirthing, someone I know recently did some training in hypnobirthing and gave me some tips and some info etc. Yazzy and SBB - if either of you want me to send this to you then PM me your email address 

xx


----------



## SBB

Yazzy we got the maxi cosi Mura 3 (I think!) and it's a great pram, we live in a tiny village with no pavements so wanted something that could off road! It's great but I can honesty say we've used it about 3 times in the last 6 months! We just use the slings all the time because they're so much quicker and Sammuel loves it. But we will use it with the new one, I will carry the newborn in the sling and Sammuel can go in the pushchair. 

Look out for a pushchair that faces both out and towards you. We won't face Sammuel outwards in his til he's about 2... If ever!

Leeze that's hideous and the last thing you need when you're trying to recover with a new baby! How come you ended up with a section? If you don't mind talking about it! Just curious cos we never heard your birth story! 

When I was in hospital a lady had her twins at 27 weeks, they were obviously tiny (I didn't see them they were in nicu) and they lived about 2 hours away but had been down for new years eve when her waters broke. I overheard the dad telling someone all this on the phone! Anyway I always really regret not asking them of they needed anything, because they obviously had nothing with them and I live nearby so could have got her stuff if she needed it. 

Anyway... Thanks for the offer of the hypnobirthing info, I might take you up on if I I don't do the proper course. 

Sammuel is saying a few words and doing a few signs now. It's so cute! He says bath (well 'ba') very excitedly after dinner and does the sign for it (totally wrong :haha:) and he says 'poo' and signs potty and 'boo' for boob! :cloud9: and bye and waves! It's pretty much all 'B' words at the moment! And mama and dada. If Danny isn't in the room he shouts dada! :haha:

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Hi Girls,

Today we actually got a pram!! It has turned out an absolute bargain as we bought it second hand but it is in perfect condition - think it was used a few times by the grandparents. Anyway we have a Silver Cross Linear Freeway with car seat, it faces both ways which is what I really wanted as I plan on doing a lot of walking with it both with the dogs and when we are at shows etc or just around town.

Oh and I have the most painful coccyx - tailbone! Might have to go to the doctors tomorrow because I just can't sit down so doesn't look like i'll be able to go in work either. I don't know if I have pulled something but my pelvis has been achy for a while now so I wonder if this is linked to that.


----------



## Leeze

Yazzy, that's great news about the pram. Won't be long till you're out with your little one in it! SBB, that sounds lovely with Sammuel speaking and signing. Re my birth story, short version is basically after 11 hours of labour I couldn't get passed 8 cm dilated due to fetal distress. Her head was in the wrong position and they thought the cord might be round her neck because her heart-rate was dropping with every contraction. They tried a drip to speed things up but that made her heart-rate worse. All these things plus it was then over 24 hours since my waters had broken they advised a c-section. I was exhausted and just wanted her out safely by then! Xx


----------



## annabelle29

Hi ladies!

I hate to barge in on your thread, but I spotted the word Maca and had to stalk for awhile. It's very hard finding info on maca and pregnancy, so I thought I'd ask you girls if you don't mind.

Were any of you actually taking maca when you got pregnant? And if so, did any of you continue to take it throughout pregnancy or did you stop when you found out? 

I've asked this question before, but no one has an answer. I just found out I'm pg and am still taking maca, but not sure if I should and my ob is probably not gonna have any idea what I'm talking about. 

Thanks so much for any info you may have. And congrats on the pregnancies and all the adorable babies!! :flower:


----------



## SBB

Annabelle, we all stopped during pregnancy, as although it's just a vegetable and so highly unlikely to cause any harm, no tests have been done so we thought it was safest to stop. Hope that helps! Congrats on your pregnancy, come join us in here! 

Leeze Sammuel also got stuck cos he was back to back and his head was wonky! Which is why I needed emergency forceps. At that point you'll do anything to have them here safe! I hope this time to have a totally different experience :) 

Yazzy I promise I haven't forgotten about the slings - you have my email so you can always email me and remind me!! Just finding time to run a business, look after Sammuel and do the 2 other jobs I've taken on is hard work!!

It's really starting to dawn on me that we're actually having another baby - I have no idea how we'll cope! :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and Yazzy did you buy any nappies yet? I was going to say if you go with wraps and prefolds for newborn stage, get Velcro wraps as they're jut that little bit more adjustable for the teeny tiny stage :) xxx


----------



## Leeze

Congratulations on your pregnancy Annie! Always great to hear another maca success story. Like SBB says, the advice is normally to stop taking maca when you get pregnant as not enough is known about any effects on pregnancy. You'd be very welcome to join us here if you fancy sticking around! SBB, I heard recently that the best time to have a new baby is when you feel like you're able to cope with everything else in your life. So maybe it's a good time to take stock of everything and think about if you need to make any changes. Saying that, a good friend of mine has a small child and a new baby and she said that the new baby has to fit into the routine that's in place already re nursery etc for the older one and actually she thinks it means she has a more chilled out and adaptable 2nd child because the world doesn't revolve around her like it did with her first one! Xx


----------



## yazzy

SBB - don't worry about the slings...I have been really busy aswell. Organising the wedding and realising the baby will also be here in 3 months has made me start writing up lists lol. I will definitely email re the slings and napppies though so I can get organised for when I have my pot of baby money to spend!

Annie - congratulations on your pregnancy. Agree with the others in regards to stopping the maca once pregnant. I seemed to take the maca for a couple months, then take a little break and fall pregnant...I really think it helped regulate my hormones.

I'm still off work, can't see me going back this week because of my painful tailbone! If it isn't better by Friday i'll be back at the docs so I can get to physio as my left hip has started hurting...possibly from lack of movement. Anyway as long as baby is happy in there I only have 3 months to go :) Getting lots of movement and some full on jumping around in there...so happy!!


----------



## Leeze

Sorry to hear you're still in pain, Yazzy. How lovely to have lots of kicking going on, that's the main thing I miss about being pregnant! It's so magical, isn't it? Xx


----------



## annabelle29

Thanks so much for the advice girls!! I was only on maca for one month when I found out I was pregnant, which was quite the shock considering we'd been trying for over a year. :coffee: I was just afraid if I stopped that my hormones would freak out again and possibly cause a miscarriage. But if you all were and are fine, I think I can handle stopping it since so little is known during pregnancy.


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies!! 

Sorry i haven't been on, I've been waiting to use my mums computer so I could catch up but don't seem like its going to happen :dohh: 

How are you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Well things were starting to look up & then boom Ian loses his job after 4 months :'( I'm back at work now, only part timeish but money is goin to be soo tight :( 

kiara is all good :) she's such a messy eater :dohh: 

Anybody heard from kel?dandy?never? X


----------



## yazzy

Leeze yep totally agree....it is crazy to think there is actually a baby in there causing all that movement. I keep imagining what he/she looks like, it is definitely magical!

Annie - I don't believe there is anything to say your hormones will go crazy when you stop taking the maca so i'm sure you'll be fine.

Char - lovely to hear from you, wow can't believe Kiara is 7 months old! Sorry to hear about Ians job, something will come up and work out for you all. I hear from Kel on facebook, I think Never has a journal on here but not heard anything from Dandy.

I'm in 3rd Tri today!! Wow, where has the time gone...:)


----------



## SBB

Char sorry about the job :( Lovely to hear from you though! 

Yazzy how is the tailbone? 

Ok here is some sling info: for something quick and easy, this is fab https://www.roseandrebellion.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=11 and it reverses to black so if you want a print but OH won't wear a print he can just turn it. Alternatives are Manduca, Ergo etc. Called a soft structured carrier (SSC) 

A wrap is also great, a stretchy for the early days is fab for breastfeeding. Something like this https://slumber-roo.co.uk/hire/product/127/boba-wrap/boba-family/wraps-amp-specials
You can pre-tie it and pop baby in. Very comfortable. 
This is the mother of stretchies, really lovely but pricey https://www.babycalm.co.uk/je-porte-mon-bebe-jpmbb-hybrid-stretchy-wrap-sling/prod_74.html

And then there's a ring sling, so easy to BF in, these are a total bargain and meant to be amazing! I am getting one or maybe 2 (one for friend), if you want one let me know as I'll order them all together and then we can pay less postage and I can just forward to you once I get it! https://en.lennylamb.com/ring_slings

I would/will have all 3, they are so useful! But, obviously you might not want to buy 3! So I'd get an SSC (the 1st one) as that will be brilliant for walking the dogs, and either a stretchy or a ring sling. Perhaps check out some videos on youtube of how to use each one, and see which you'd be most likely to get on with. I used my stretchy loads when S was little, he'd sleep in it a lot and it was great for shopping! Wish I'd had a ring sling too though :) 
The SSC will be better once he/she is a little bigger although you can use from birth. 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Where is everybody?! :lol: 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Hey SBB!!

I wrote a long reply on here the other day but it disappeared and I got totally sidetracked! Thanks for all the info above, it is really helpful. Might have to wait before I can afford one of the slings because with the wedding and baby coming up money is pretty tight.

So are you feeling baby movements yet? Do you have a date for your next scan?

How is everyone else?

I ended up being signed off this week because of my painful coccyx! It is gradually getting better but progress is slow. Should be back in work on Monday and then only 3 weeks until I finish and start my holiday yay :)


----------



## SBB

Hey yazzy, yep scan is 28th :D got to be strong and stay yellow! And yeh am feeling and even seeing a few movements :) 

Sorry you're still in pain :( but yay for maternity leave starting soon!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone!

I'm still here, just don't seem to be on the internet much at the moment - a good sign, I reckon!! Can't believe Yazzy you're in 3rd tri and SBB you're nearly half-way!!!! Great to hear from Char too.

We're doing well, trying to get Kia settled a bit earlier at the moment as it's been close to midnight recently. Although she does then sleep till 8am so I'm not complaining!!! Hopefully she's going to sleep now (nearly 11pm), and we're going to try to gradually get her down earlier! 

Yazzy, hope you're feeling better now. Re slings, I got a good baby bjorn one second hand from ebay for about £20. You can't breasfeed in it but I find it pretty easy to get on and off and Kia seems comfy enough in it. 

SBB - how lovely to have your scan soon. Good luck with staying yellow!!

Char - sorry to hear about Ian's job, hope something good comes up soon 

xxx


----------



## SBB

Good going on the sleep Leeze! She will start to settle earlier, Sammuel did on his own at some point, just started going to sleep on the sofa about 8pm. 
Sammuel is sleeping really well too :happydance: 7-7 most nights, he sometimes wakes briefly but just a little cuddle and he's back off! 
Linny I hope Maisy is doing better now you're back at work? 

Really sorry Leeze but I'm going to slate baby bjorns - they are a really bad carrier :( for lots of reasons, I really don't want to offend you (and they're fine for occasional use) so I am going to spoiler it! Hope I haven't upset you, it's just there are SO many better carriers, sadly bjorns are just the best known and therefore very popular... 


Spoiler
Ok, firstly - most people can't wear a baby past 6 months, if that in a bjorn. The support they offer the wearer is awful. It doesn't distribute the weight well at all and so hurts your back and shoulders once baby gets to a certain weight. In a good carrier or wrap you can carry comfortably to 3 or 4 years! 

Secondly, they don't hold the baby in a good position - the position is not good for spine or hip development. The baby is basically dangled by it's crotch, and as you can imagine that's not the most comfortable or supportive. The baby should be in a sitting position, with the carrier all the way to its knees, and the knees slightly higher than the bum. This give the very best support and shape for the developing spine and hips, and is also better than the support shape of a pushchair etc. 

Thirdly - babies shouldn't face out, for a few reasons, but baby bjorns offer outward facing, and while its lovely to see them beaming out at the world, it's actually not good - it puts their spine under pressure, they can become overstimulated and can't turn away, and also it pulls them away from you, putting even more strain on the back :( 
There's even more reasons here! https://www.bobafamily.com/blog/2011/10/11/nine-reasons-not-to-carry-your-baby-facing-out/

This image shows the hip issue 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/carrier.jpg

Ok, so all in all please don't buy a baby bjorn Yazzy!!!! :D

x x x x


----------



## Leeze

SBB - I'm not offended at all! It's good to know this about baby bjorn. One of my friends recommended it actually, which is why I got it. I have to admit that if I have Kia in it for more than about 1-1.5 hours then I start to get sore shoulders (but it is quite easy for using for just a short amount of time each day) - I just looked at your previous advice to Yazzy about slings - and I like the look of the first one actually. I saw someone the other day with one of these on the train and it looked really good, especially that you can take them off and still have the baby in them. x


----------



## SBB

Phew! Glad I didn't offend :D 

I carry Sammuel no problem and he's 28lb or more now! If you want to get a new carrier and want help just give me a shout... 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

I've been having a little look on ebay and am thinking about getting an ergo because there's quite a few second-hand ones and we could do with not spending too much on one. I do love the look of the rose and rebellion ones but they're quite a lot more expensive. Do you think they're better than ergo? And would either of them be better for using for a full day occasionally like at a festival or similar? Thanks hon xx


----------



## SBB

Ergos are fantastic, just as good as r&r, but eBay has so many fake Ergos you have to be so careful :( i didn't know until recently that people actually made fake carriers but Ergos and moby wraps on eBay are often bad copies :growlmad: 

Theres a few things to look for and a decent seller with a real one will happily answer your questions. Feel free to post a link if you see one you're interested in, and I'll take a look. I'll try and find the info about fakes but I'm sure it's on the official ergo site.. 

Also, there's probably a sling meet near you where you can go along and try a few slings out before you buy :) the site is something like www.slingmeet.co.uk or search for a Facebook page... 
but most people love the ergo so you can't go wrong! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

that's interesting, I wouldn't have even guessed there would be fake ones on there! I feel really naive now!!!

:hi: Char x


----------



## SBB

I never would either, I only knew because there was a big thread on here about it once! 

I mean who the hell makes a fake baby carrier?! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Oooh I didn't even think about eBay when looking for baby carriers...I will be looking and sending you links aswell SBB!! I loved the look of the one's you put in an earlier post but I just can't afford one at the mo...will save up and then get one by the time I want it for bubs.

SBB - how did you scan go or is it this afternoon???? I hope all goes perfectly and you stay strong to remain on team yellow!

2 months today girls and i'll be getting ready to walk down the isle and become a Mrs!!! how exciting...really looking forward to it. Also that means i'll be much closer to meeting baby :) I'm getting to the point now where i'm daydreaming about what our baby is going to look like...I can't even guess because me and my OH are so different in terms of skin colour, hair and eye colour!

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## SBB

Aw it's gonna be so cute Yazzy!! Where is your OH from? Originally I mean :lol: so exciting only 2 months away!! 

We are team yellow :happydance: all fine at the scan and measuring fine despite my non existent bump! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Here is my 20 wk scan and 'bump' 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/c37182dd.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/81fdb448.jpg

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Yay SBB glad all went well and baby is looking good, love the scan pic and your mini bump. I had a teeny tiny bump if I could call it that at 20 weeks, it is only in the last couple weeks people have noticed and asked when i'm due! I hope you are feeling well and that your sickness stopped.


----------



## SBB

Lol I've just noticed all the crap on the floor in the pic :haha: oh well! 

I can't believe people are only just noticing at almost 30 weeks! Post a bump pic please :D 

x x x


----------



## yazzy

Will try and get a good pic later...might have to get my OH to take it. At 6 months so whats that, around 24 weeks'ish I got a lot of the is she/isn't she comments and then since 27 weeks i've definitely popped so you can't mistake the bump now but still nice and neat for only 10 weeks to go.

Think I have a lazy baby though. He/she has burst of activity and then just quietly bimbles around in there for a while. I am trying not to get paranoid about movement and have found some baby music that I play on my phone if he/she is quiet because there is one tune that always wakes baby up!


----------



## Leeze

Cute bump, SBB! I think my belly is still bigger than that 3 months after giving birth! Yazzy, remember that your LO is sleeping a lot of the time so that's why there's less movement. SBB, do you mind if I ask you a bit about the ergo carrier? There seems to be a big difference if price between 2 types - like 80 quid versus 120 quid. I can't see a big difference in them except the expensive ones have groovy patterns on them. Do you know what the difference is? Also, do you know if either are the kind you can remove and keep baby in them with them still being upright? Finally, do you know if any shops sell the ergo where you can go try them or do you need to go to a sling meet? Thanks xxx


----------



## SBB

Leeze can you post links to the two? 
I think *maybe* John Lewis have started selling them, but I'm not sure! There is bound to be somewhere in London that does, wonder if theres a list of stockists on their site? 

Do you mean take the whole carrier off but baby is still in it? I don't think so, but I've never needed to do that with mine... I think the beco butterfly does that. Maybe with a newborn insert but she'd prob be a bit big for that now anyway. 
Sorry if I'm being thick but why do you need to do that? :lol: just curious!! Not sure I really know what you mean :haha: 
When I take S out I undo the back strap and the whole front comes down so he's just in the same position but with me holding him. 
YouTube prob has some videos that show how it works too :) 

Yazzy looking forward to a bump pic! It worrying when they go quiet I know... They're just sleeping a lot I guess and go through phased just like a baby does... 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

Thanks hon, will post links to the 2 when back on laptop, not on phone! The reason I asked about taking baby out in sling still was I saw someone on train the other day doing it and it looked like good idea when on train etc to be able to sit more comfortably but still have baby supported. Or maybe with a better sling than baby bjorn you don't need to take sling off to get comfy when sitting. It's just that I'll be on quite a few train journeys of 2 hours or so and am trying to work out if possible to do with just sling and not buggy. Xx


----------



## SBB

Oh ok I see, I sit with Sammuel in it perfectly comfortably, or I did until he was big enough to want to wriggle about! Now I take him out and he'll sit in the seat or whatever... So I wouldn't say that was necessary but if you did want that the Beco butterfly does it I'm sure... They go to sleep so easy in the sling she'll probably have a lovely snooze on the train! 

Cool post the links and I'll check them out :) 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

ok - so here's examples of the 2 types of ergo at different prices:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

and

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ERGObaby-C...f=sr_1_1?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1330556895&sr=1-1

saying that, I just read somewhere else that apparently sometimes the ones on amazon are fakes! I'm going to have a look on ergo website to see if I can find local stockists

thanks again for your advice! Xx


----------



## SBB

Off to bed so will check them out tomorrow... But yeh I'd be wary on amazon too! There's loads of reputable places that well them though, will try and post links tomorrow xx


----------



## Leeze

Thanks hon. I checked out the ergo website and there's a shop not too far from me that sells them so I'm going to take a look on Monday. I've now seen loads of stuff about fake ones and I don't want to risk it. Xx


----------



## SBB

Sorry I was so busy yesterday - 23 box delivery of stock and loads of orders to go out!

That's great there's a local shop to check them out... Best way is always to see stuff in the flesh and try it. The difference between those two is one is ltd edition and organic... Just depends if you're bothered about pretty prints really! 

Let me know how you get on at the shop.. 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

thanks for checking them out for me, SBB! Sounds like business is doing well - you must be thrilled! A friend of mine did some advertising work recently for notonthehighstreet.com - have you heard of them? Not sure if you're thinking of selling through other sites but they specialise in selling interesting goods from small businesses xx


----------



## SBB

This link pinged up on my Facebook saying they have ergo offers on https://www.naturalnursery.co.uk/ergo-baby-carriers.html

X x x


----------



## Leeze

thanks SBB

love the baby doll/teddy ergo!!! how cute is that

https://www.naturalnursery.co.uk/ergo-baby-carriers/ergo-baby-doll-carrier.html

On a more serious note, I'll compare prices to the place I'm going to tomorrow - although I've pretty much decided I want to get one tomorrow as I'm going to Bournemouth on Tuesday for a few days and want to take it with me so we can go walking etc!

xx


----------



## SBB

I know it's so cute!! 

Yeh I like NOTHS even though it's totally overpriced stuff! They charge a fortune to sell with them though :( may be worth looking in to again though thank you 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

I got an ERGO today!!! I love it already. It's like a million times better than the baby bjorn. So comfy, I hardly felt anything when carrying her home in it. She went straight to sleep as soon as we got outside and she looked so much better sleeping with her neck supported rather than flopping forwards like she's sleeping on a train against the window!! It ended up being quite expensive because I bought the fleecy cover and rain cover too, but I think I'll get good use out of it. Walking on the beach in Bournemouth this week for a start, plus we've booked to go to a festival in August so that'll be a great time to use it!! 

So, how's everyone doing otherwise? xxx


----------



## SBB

Yay!!!! So pleased :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

thanks again for all of your advice, SBB! I think I've learnt my lesson now about taking a friend's recommendation about buying something without doing further research myself. 

SBB - you're 21 weeks today!! You're definitely halfway now! How are you feeling? Enjoying 2nd trimester?

How's Yazzy doing? Anyone else around? xxx


----------



## yazzy

Hey Leeze! I'm here and doing well thank you :) Had physio yesterday for my coccyx pain and ouchy i'm sore this morning lol. She said i'll need a few sessions and I also have a tight pelvis so she's going to try and ease that up...I hope so as I don't want my pelvis being a problem when i'm having bubs.

Going to start getting some bits and pieces for my hospital bag later today, prefer to have it organised and prepared just incase although I keep getting a feeling of having baby around 39 weeks'ish for some reason. Baby's things are pretty much done so that's ok.

Have been thinking about the raspberry leaf tea, i'm going to start drinking it from 34 weeks and increase the amount as the weeks go on. Has anyone else done this?

Think baby is growing as he/she is making my belly move everywhere, loving the movement even when I get bony bits running through my stomach lol.

SBB - hope you are doing well? Half way already, so exciting!!

Hi to anyone else on here aswell :)


----------



## SBB

No problem Leeze I'm just really pleased you love it! :) 

Oh yeh 21 weeks!! :) The sickness seems to have mostly gone which is great, just feeling a bit rough and tired! And my skin is awful! But apart from that, great :haha: 

Yazzie I did the rlt - I still ended up pushing for a long time so
I don't really think it helped! I thought I'd have S at 38 weeks all along but he stayed put til 41 weeks :haha: 

If you want any hospital bag advice just ask :) I'm sure we can let you know between us what's worthwhile and not. Def DON'T get paper knickers :haha: get a pack of big pants from somewhere cheap... :D

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks SBB, I thought about just getting some cheap knickers from Primark and I can just chuck them afterwards because they are so cheap in there.

If maybe I write what I think I need for the hospital bag maybe you can tell me if i've missed anything out or add anything that you used/found useful...so here goes...

oversized t-shirt or nightie for when i'm in labour
socks
slipper/flip flops
light dressing gown
knickers - lots of!
flannel
relaxation music on phone (planning on hypnobirthing)
shower gel
toothpaste/toothbrush
hairbrush/hairbands
maternity pads - lots of!
pj's comfy one's that make feeding easy
nursing bra's
breast pads/nipple cream
snacks/drinks
birth plan
camera
hotwater bottle
money
book

I copied this from a book I have so hopefully that includes everything. Lots of things I have already but I want to buy the other things while I have the money put aside.

Oooh I forgot to say...very jealous about the Ergo buying...i'm sooo gonna have to get one of those! 

Oh and i'm off to Crufts on Saturday, can't wait! Not showing my dogs this year (I can't run anyway with a belly lol) so looking forward to watching the judging and looking around.

Oh I forgot to ask what do you recommend for baby's bag for the hospital? I don't have to worry too much as I live 5 mins from the hospital and it overlooks the town and with all my family close by things can be easily picked up if forgotton.


----------



## SBB

List sounds good - just shampoo and conditioner - you will prob want to wash your hair when you have a shower after!! 
Tens machine? I liked mine a lot it was really good for the contractions... 

For baby just a couple of outfits, a few nappies, wipes and a couple of muslins should do it. They really don't need much!! 

Have fun at crufts! :) 

x x x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks SBB. Yep with you on the shampoo and conditioner and thats what I thought for baby. I will pack a few different sized vests, nappies etc. My OH's mum keeps knitting lovely little blankets so will pack a yellow one for my yellow bump lol!

I've got a midwife appoinhtment this afternoon, think i'm going to have to get some gaviscon because i'm starting to really suffer with heartburn and indigestion. Then its only another little wait until my next scan to see where the placenta is now.


----------



## Leeze

you guys are making me feel broody again!! I wanna be packing a hospital bag!! so exciting!

Yazzy, I'm gonna add a few things that were useful to me (we were probably overprepared but my OH took the car and we just loaded it up - he went back to car to get some of it after the birth)
facewash - and when getting toiletries get travel-sized if possible
some snacks eg cereal bars, dried fruit (especially in case you end up staying in hospital a while and have to eat hospital food)
bottled water or nice juice/smoothies (we even took a cool bag with drinks and really appreciated it during 11 hour labour especially coz you're not meant to eat from when active labour starts and I actually didn't feel like eating anyway but the smoothies were a lifesaver
lipbalm
water spray for face (luxury to have if poss, luckily my friend had bought me a nice face spritzer a few weeks earlier and it was a godsend)
towel
own pillow (luxury to have, I took my maternity pillow and it was great - again was particularly great after having c-section to have this)
blanket in case OH gets to stay overnight (this was really useful for us too given I had c-section and my OH was allowed to stay in the room with me between the birth and me moving to maternity ward about 6 hours later)
pack of tissues/spare toilet roll (just in case!)
magazine/kindle
phone charger
good idea to take a few different sizes for baby - I took newborn and 0-3 months, and funnily enough because Kia was 6lb 10 she was too small for both and actually needed tiny baby size!!! Mind you, she was ok for a couple of days in newborn, we just rolled up the sleeves - until I sent OH to the shops to get some smaller things!!

Crufts sounds great fun! Definitely do lots of things before baby comes as it's a lot harder to do after LO has arrived!!

SBB - great that your sickness has gone. Sorry to hear about your skin, mine got awful too - lots of spots all over my face and neck, which fortunately have gone now. How are you coping with being pregnant and having Sammuel to look after too?

Kia and I just got back from a few days visiting a friend in Bournemouth coz my OH was away. Was great, I even breastfed on the train home which I'm very proud of!!! Kia was a little star the whole time which is great, gives me confidence to do more things with her. Was fab having the ergo too. Took her out for 2 walks on the beach in it and both times she fell fast asleep!!!

:hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Leeze, your list is really helpful aswell. Definitely need my phone charger as i'm putting my relaxation music on that! I will make a note of the other bits and pieces aswell :)

Had a great day at Crufts yesterday but boy was I sore and glad to get back to the car after all the walking around. Feel fine today though so that's good! 

Had my 31 week midwife appointment and all was good, midwife did listen to baby's heartbeat for a little while because after putting the doppler on me it sent baby wild and the heartrate went a little fast while he/she was jumping around but did calm down again. Measurements all ok and she thinks baby is curled around with the head and feet right down...so baby looks like it is doing a pike dive into a swimming pool...makes sense as to why my bump is so low. Next appointment at 34 weeks and then a scan at 35 for my placenta.

Leeze, sounds like you had a lovely few days at your friends and Kia was great for you. Sounds like the Ergo was a good buy!

Hope you have all had a nice weekend :)


----------



## Leeze

how's everyone doing? been a while! the hours merge into days and into weeks in my world at the moment!!! hope the pregnancies are going well and all the mummmies and babies are happy. We seem to be going through a growth spurt at the moment - Kia suddenly wants to nurse again all the time. Exhausting. At least she's still sleeping through the night but bedtime has become quite late recently (start trying to settle about 8pm and sometimes it's midnight because she's wanted to keep feeding!) 

Not long to go, Yazzy - how are you feeling about it all? Have you written your birth plan yet? How exciting to get another scan soon xx


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone....

Leeze...nope not long to go now, i'm really excited about it and just can't wait to meet our baby! I haven't written a birth plan yet, I don't really have much to write down as I will just go along with what happens at the time. Obviously I want to avoid as much intervention as possible but at the end of the day if baby needs it then I will have it. I have my next scan in a couple weeks and will find out if I can have baby naturally or by c-section, it will be really interesting to get a rough idea on babies size aswell.

Good to hear all is well with Kia and she's feeding like a trouper!

How is everyone doing?

I have just had my hen do...we went to a health spa and had a very sophisticated afternoon tea! Had a great day and was really grateful to my best friend for organising it all. 5 weeks until the wedding now!!


----------



## Leeze

that sounds like a great attitude to have, Yazzy. I think if you trust in yourself, your body, hormones, baby etc - that you will have the strength on the day to do whatever feels right at the time. I tried for minimal medical interventions but due to fetal distress ended up with a c-section. I was a bit disappointed in a way, but felt I'd done everything I could at the time and the main thing was we were both safe and healthy afterwards (with a few weeks of tenderness/recovery afterwards for me!). your hen do sounds lovely! What an exciting next few weeks/months you've got ahead of you. Let's hope LO doesn't decide to come early (or on your wedding day!!!) X


----------



## yazzy

Hee hee i've ordered baby to stay in until the day after the wedding at least lol! I have a feeling i'll definitely have a May baby so we should be ok :) 

That's the thing, you can go along with as natural as possible but if baby gets distressed then I opt for the quickest and safest way to get him/her out...you do your best but can't guarantee what will happen on the day. I need to get my meditation music updated and then I plan to relax as much as possible and visulise baby being born calmly and safely...fingers crossed that is what will happen.

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely weather...it is like summer out there!


----------



## Leeze

Yazzy - can't believe you're over 35 weeks pregnant already!!!! So, within the next 7 weeks you'll be meeting your LO!!!! How are you feeling? Have you got anything ready or are you waiting until nearer the time? I can't remember if I've said this already but a really good bit of advice I was given was to fill the cupboards and freezer with food that's easy to prepare. It made such a difference to us in the first few weeks!! I made some home-made soup and a big lasagna and froze both of them in small portions so I could just stick it in the microwave! Also things like tinned beans and sausages, fish fingers, potato wedges etc - it was a lifesaver for me - partly because it was difficult to get out and about for the first few weeks after the c-section but also because any spare time in the first few weeks when LO was sleeping I was also trying to sleep - so meals that are quick and easy to prepare are definitely handy to have!!!!!!!! So excited for you!! :happydance:

SBB - hope you're doing ok, not seen you around for a while? :hugs:

Anyone else still around?

We're doing ok, I'm hoping Kia is coming through the other side of the 4 month growth spurt/sleep regression. It's been a tiring few weeks but the last few days feel a little bit more settled!!! Last night she slept 9.5 hours in one go which was amazing! I've ordered some books about weaning and am feeling quite excited about starting that in a few weeks! xx


----------



## yazzy

Hey Leeze and anyone else still lurking on here :)

Yeah over 35 weeks already, time is flying by...probably because it is less than 3 weeks until my wedding so lots to organise for that aswell and the weeks are disappearing...not complaining though because I can't wait to meet my baby :)

I did think about making some meals up but my OH is really good and will cook/feed the dogs whilst I am resting/feeding baby etc. Plus we don't have a big freezer so no room to put anything in there lol. I also have my OH home for 2 weeks when baby arrives, then my sister has a week off at the end of May and my mum has the first week of June off and they only live 5 mins walk from my house so loads of help on hand :)

So pleased to hear Kia is hopefully coming out of that phase and exciting that you can start weaning her soon. Exciting times!!

I have a scan tomorrow afternoon to find out if my placenta has moved up out of baby's way so this will confirm if I can try for a natural birth or if I am being booked in for a c-section, plus I am hoping they will give me a rough estimate of size aswell.

I've packed my hospital bag - well all the things I had to buy, the other things are bits in the house and baby's bag is packed. Have been working on the nursery and the OH has just put the cot up...love it!

SBB how are you doing? I hope all is well.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Sorry the thread I used to be on here all the time for has moved to facebook so I hardly come on here :blush: 

I can't believe it's 3 weeks to the wedding!! Will you post us some pics afterwards? Pleeeease! 

Kia is 5 months already - wow! Are you going to do baby led weaning? We did it and it was fantastic, so much easier and more natural - I'd one million percent recommend it! 

We are all good, slightly scared about the new baby... Not sure how we're going to cope but I guess we just will! Sammuel is being lovely as usual, he's signing lots and saying quite a few words now. Very cute age! 

x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Hey girls! Sorry the thread I used to be on here all the time for has moved to facebook so I hardly come on here :blush:
> 
> I can't believe it's 3 weeks to the wedding!! Will you post us some pics afterwards? Pleeeease!
> 
> Kia is 5 months already - wow! Are you going to do baby led weaning? We did it and it was fantastic, so much easier and more natural - I'd one million percent recommend it!
> 
> We are all good, slightly scared about the new baby... Not sure how we're going to cope but I guess we just will! Sammuel is being lovely as usual, he's signing lots and saying quite a few words now. Very cute age!
> 
> x x x

I think we all got side tracked for BnB LOL 

I second the baby lead weaning I just go with the flow most of Paul's weaning was off my plate he have a grab or if he was interested he would help himself, he likes his food un mashed as well so just cut up small enough in to manageable bite size pieces ! I always feel bitter sweet feelings on weaning happy to see my baby thriving and growing but a little sad time is going so fast on me !

How is the feeding going with pregnancy all good! I managed 3 months with one pregnancy and feeding but my diabetes kicked in and I just had horrible lows could hardly function!

My first two were close as well in age and one or two occasions were both would be looking for you! but for the most part it was great its nice having them close together! 

you will need a double buggy!


----------



## SBB

The blw has been brilliant for us too, Sammuel will eat almost anything and it's great as he'll sit eating lunch for up to an hour which means I get to enjoy mine rather than spoon feeding him then wolfing mine down! And no fuss with introducing lumps which some of my friends had major issues with! 

Feeding has been ok, a few rough days when my colostrum came in, but all back to normal now. He really only feeds first thing when he wakes, then nap and bedtime and maybe once or twice some days for comfort. I think when my milk comes in he'll feed more probably! 

We barely use a buggy, have used it about 20 times since he was born! We carry him all the time, the newborn will be carried all the time too and Sammuel will go in the buggy/walk or I might have a go at carrying two!! :D 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> The blw has been brilliant for us too, Sammuel will eat almost anything and it's great as he'll sit eating lunch for up to an hour which means I get to enjoy mine rather than spoon feeding him then wolfing mine down! And no fuss with introducing lumps which some of my friends had major issues with!
> 
> Feeding has been ok, a few rough days when my colostrum came in, but all back to normal now. He really only feeds first thing when he wakes, then nap and bedtime and maybe once or twice some days for comfort. I think when my milk comes in he'll feed more probably!
> 
> We barely use a buggy, have used it about 20 times since he was born! We carry him all the time, the newborn will be carried all the time too and Sammuel will go in the buggy/walk or I might have a go at carrying two!! :D
> 
> X x x

I love using a sling, got great wear out of my wrap actually, used it on a 12 K walk on a mountain carrying Paul and only felt tired the last 20 minutes when it worked lose!


----------



## yazzy

We're down to 2 weeks tomorrow until the wedding...really excited about it and getting the last bits finalised now. Of course I will post pics on here for you all to see.

I had my scan and it showed the placenta has moved up and out of the way so that is great news as I can now go for a natural birth and fingers crossed get the birthing pool which has just been built (by my work) at the hospital. Baby's estimate for weight at 36 week scan was 5lb 6oz so hopefully between 7 and 8lb when born. Baby is pushing and wiggling and sometimes hurting me lol but loving it and can't believe i've only got 4 weeks left...hopefully unless I go overdue but i'm not thinking about that yet lol!

Sounds like everyone else is well, and probably very busy with your babies!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Celtic - great to see you on here!! How's it all going? How's the family?

Yazzy - so close now!! And have you had the wedding now? How did it go? I bet you looked amazing!! That's great news that you can go for a water birth. I hope you get the birth experience you want. Whatever happens only a matter of weeks or days and your LO will be here!!! How exciting! Don't forget we're here if you want to ask anything about the first few weeks/months - I found it was a really magical time but also there were moments of feeling like we didn't have a clue!! Things I wish I'd known in the first days that made a difference to me later on to know - I'll share them with you in case you find them helpful : 1) don't change baby straight after feeding even if LO does a poo - because they're very likely to bring all of their milk up if you change them straight after a feed (wait 10-15 mins) - funnily enough LO doesn't seem to mind that much having dirty nappy. 2) really do try to sleep whenever LO naps - every little half an hour helps!! 3) If LO falls asleep on you and you want to put LO in cot/moses basket then wait 15 mins or so until they're in a deep sleep (you can tell by lifting an arm or leg and see if it's floppy) 4) it's good for LO to have a nap at least every 2 hours or so for the first few months - we found in the first few weeks that LO would sleep a lot naturally but after about 6 weeks or so suddenly she was awake a lot more - looking out for sleepy signs like yawning tends to indicate a good time to try to put LO down for a sleep. That's the main things I'll be very glad about knowing if we ever have another one!!! 

SBB - we hardly use the buggy either, I find it so much easier with a sling - especially now I've got the lovely Ergo!!! So, what signs does Sammuel do? I took Kia to signing classes last week and we've signed on for half a term, so I'm looking forward to her starting signing but I think realistically it will be a few months before she starts doing it. I thinks she was a bit overwhelmed by the whole class!!! What age was Sammuel when he started doing them? It's amazing that you're in 3rd trimester again already!!!! I bet it's going to be amazing having them close in age. 

So, we gave Kia her first spoonful of organix baby cereal yesterday!! Re BLW - I really like the idea behind it but I'm really scared of her choking!! So, I think we're going to go for TW but with lots of finger foods. So try to incorporate some of the ideas of BLW but also shove a few spoonfuls of puree in her too (and encourage her to play with the puree/feed herself etc). She's had a bad cold this week so has been off her milk (really unlike her), so this is another incentive to try to get a few spoons of puree in her and why we decided to start at 24 weeks not 26 weeks. She seemed to like the baby cereal (managed about 3 small teaspoons) so we're going to give her this for a few more days then try her on some veg purees. I'm keen to give her as much home-made stuff as possible and once we've had a couple of weeks of purees then I'm going to give her some mashed banana and mashed avocado etc. Any tips on how to deal with the fear of choking be appreciated too and maybe we can do more of BLW type approach. Oh, and I took her swimming last week (I think that's where she got the cold) and she absolutely loved it!! She was smiling away and kicking her little legs like a little water baby!!! 
xx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Has the wedding happened?! I came to say I hope it goes well but I think it might have been yesterday? I hope it was brilliant! 

Leeze - re blw there's actually less chance of choking than on purées! I know that seems odd but it's true. I'll try and find some links to give you a bit of reassurance. Babies have a protection system with a gag reflex that's quite far forward to start. They may well gag whilst they get used to eating, but it's not choking, and it's not dangerous, it's there to protect them! 
The things I really like about blw are: 
So much easier to prepare, can usually just do a bit of what you're having.
You can sit and eat your own breakfast/lunch/dinner rather than having to spoon feed
No issues going to lumps from purée 
Recent 'studies' show blw babies control what they eat better, are less fussy, less likely to be overweight and more likely to pick healthy foods. Not sure how reliable these are it's just stuff I've read! 
I find it's a more natural approach and more fun for them to explore. 

Having said all that I totally understand that most people tw and it's hard to go against others advice. And is is scary if you don't know its safe! 

Re the signing, he started about 9mo maybe, but we did it from 6. He did potty earlier than that I think but nothing else for a while. He now does more, bath, food, all finished, granny, poo... Quite a few, I can't remember now! It's v cute... He picks them up straight away now really but it took a little while for some of the others. 

I'll see if I can find those blw links for you xx


----------



## SBB

And so cute with the swimming! It's fun to watch them enjoy it! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

This article is pretty good. https://m.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2008/nov/05/foodanddrink?cat=lifeandstyle&type=article

And remember 'food before one is just for fun'! She only needs breast milk, even if she's poorly and not having a lot. 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Hello lovely ladies! I haven't been on in ages! But i figured that since i started this journey with you all, i'd drop by and let you all know that i got my bfp yesterday so i'm due January 4th! Glad to see you're all doing so well!


----------



## CelticNiamh

AJThomas said:


> Hello lovely ladies! I haven't been on in ages! But i figured that since i started this journey with you all, i'd drop by and let you all know that i got my bfp yesterday so i'm due January 4th! Glad to see you're all doing so well!


OMG AJ :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: huge congrats, I hope you have a healthy and Happy preganancy and best of all a bouncy baby at the end :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## SBB

Fantastic news congratulations!!! Xxx


----------



## yazzy

AJ congratulations, that is wonderful news. I am wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy :)

Yes girls I am now a married woman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Our wedding was yesterday and we both had an amazing day, I savoured every minute of it :)
The church ceremony was lovely, we had a brass quintet who were brilliant and played everything just how we wanted. The weather turned out really well for us as although it was windy and chilly the rain stayed away so we got our photo's outside the church.
The reception went brilliantly, everyone commented on how well our caterers had done and how they loved the food. Cake was gorgous, white with black blossoms and petals down the front and the inside was layered in the same colours as my bridesmaids.
We had a band for the evening who again were amazing, they played all night and everyone was up dancing from as soon as we finished our first dance. I only managed to dance a tiny bit then danced from my seat but I was happy with that.
It couldn't have gone any better and I am now married to my man and baby stayed put and wiggled all day!
I will upload some pics as soon as I get some on my phone. I am on facebook if anyone wants to add me. Lucy Roberts - my profile pic is of one of my Rottweilers rolling on the floor with a Boxer puppy. (My surname isn't changing as we already share the same name lol!)


----------



## Leeze

That's amazing news A J. So pleased for you :happydance: wishing you lots of happiness ahead. You must be ecstatic. Come join us here. Xx. SBB - thanks so much for article. Will read tomorrow when got some time. Yazzy, congratulations! Need to dash, got very unhappy baby this evening


----------



## AJThomas

^I'll definitely be checking in with you ladies!


----------



## SBB

Yazzy that sounds amazing! So happy for you! I'll add you on fb, I want to see pics!! 

Hope Kia was ok last night Leeze :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

SBB...I might be easier to find now as I have added a pic of me and the OH outside the church as my profile pic!


----------



## yazzy

Here is a pic from the wedding....will get some proper one's as I think this one cut off my brother and sister!
 



Attached Files:







FacebookHomescreenImage.jpg
File size: 255.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Leeze

You look amazing! What a lovely pic x


----------



## SBB

Aw you look amazing! I'll ad you on fb when I'm on my comp, can't do it from my phone... 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Yeah definitely will be nice to add you on facebook. And thanks for the lovely comments.

So how are you all doing?


----------



## Leeze

Wow, Yazzy! You're almost at your due date. How are you feeling? I struggled with the last few weeks, although ended up 10 days overdue which I do found tough. I'm guessing you're happy it's not been a hot Spring so far! I'll add you on facebook too when on computer not phone. Xx Ps we're ok. Kia's nearly over her cold which is a relief. Feeling tired today as I didn't sleep well although Kia sleeps about 10 hours a night at the moment which is amazing!


----------



## yazzy

Hey Leeze, currently in slow labour! Started getting more uncomfortable braxton hicks on Sunday afternoon every 20 mins then by 2/3am Monday morning I was getting the start of contractions every 10 minutes and this has continued since but getting more painful. All I can say is I am shattered as I have not been able to sleep through it. Last night I had an hour of contractions every 5 minutes and was about to wake the OH up to go into hospital and then they spread out to every 10 mins again!! The labour ward midwives have been lovely when I phoned, they said if my waters go then phone and head in or if the contractions stay every 5 mins then again phone and go in. Also they said if I want to go up and get checked out at any point then that is absolutely fine....so I guess I just wait it out....ouchy is all I can say!!


----------



## AJThomas

Sorry for the long labor Yazzy, but yay that ur bean is on its way (much bigger than a bean now, huh!)


----------



## yazzy

Girls...this morning my yellow bump turned pink! My beautiful princess Lola Mae Roberts was born at 6.52am weighing 6lb 1oz...I just cannot stop staring at her, she is latching on and feeding like a pro already! So much love for my little bundle. 

Had a very straight forward labour, went from 5cm to fully dilated within about 1 hour and Lola was born very easily. She had the cord all wrapped around her and was very purple. She was given oxygen to get her going but soon pinked up and was given back for cuddles.


----------



## Leeze

Wow. Congratulations Yazzy and welcome to the world little Lola. Beautiful name. Really pleased for you that the birth was fairly straight-forward. How lovely she's breastfeeding well too. It's amazing when that happens, isn't it? They're so smart little tiny new babies! Enjoy every precious minute with lovely Lola! What an amazing last few weeks its been for you. Big hugs. So much excitement ahead xx


----------



## AJThomas

Congratulations Yazzy!!


----------



## SBB

Oh my gosh I can't believe I missed it! She was bang on time! Congratulations! So pleased you had a great labour and she's feeding well! Can't wait to see a photo, have added you on fb so hopefully you'll be posting pics there! 

Love the name Lola too xx


----------



## yazzy

Thank you everyone, getting a few more minutes to look on here now because my milk has come in and it must be filling Lola up more. I know sbb and leeze are pro's at bf so just wondered if at the start your nipples were sore? Mine are so painful, Lola seems to be latching on great and eats plenty but I'm finding it a bit painful..I have a visit from the midwife tomorrow so will ask her aswell but was thinking maybe they just need to toughen up?! 

Apart from that I am so in love with my little girl...I now understand the unconditional love everyone tells you about! My little princess xxx


----------



## Leeze

That's great your milk is coming in, hon and I know what you mean about being in love with your LO! I think I've been really lucky with the BF and didn't really get sore nipples. Occasionally they'd be a bit tender when she first latched on but otherwise were ok. Good idea to chat with health visitor about it though x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks leeze, had the midwife appointment today and she agreed the tenderness is most likely because I had a good day or so of hourly feeds. Lola was weighed and only lost 1oz from her birth weight so she's definitely eating like a trouper! She has also managed to wee on me twice today when I was changing her lol!


----------



## Leeze

That makes sense. I remember the days of hourly feeds. And cluster feeding too. I suggest getting some good books or dvds especially for those night feeds. That's great she's feeding well and has only lost a tiny bit of weight. Weeing on you twice in one day is quite an achievement. You don't mind so much when it's your lovely little baby's wee though, do you? How's your OH taken to fatherhood? My OH did a lot of the nappies in the early days, I think given the feeding was all my responsibility he was happy to do most of the nappies! X


----------



## SBB

Hey Yazzy! Great to hear she's doing so well weight wise and feeding. I would double check she doesn't have a tongue tie, it can cause real pain (I was in agony) and it's very very easy to sort if she does. I had no idea how common it was... 

This shows you what to look for, https://www.tonguetie.co.uk/ and have a look yourself as 4 midwives missed Sammuels TT!! 

Other than that it may just be her feeding a lot. If it continues or gets worse, definitely get some help, don't just suffer. La Leche League are fantastic and can offer support over the phone or probably have meetings in your area too... 

PM me on facebook if you want any more info - I don't come on here much but will try to more... xx


----------



## yazzy

Thanks leeze and sbb. Will check for tongue tie but she can stick her tongue out quite far so it might just be where she fed so much. I will read up a bit about bf as I haven't so far and just go along with what she does. 

Tiredness has hit me today and was feeling a bit down but managed to get just under 2 hours sleep this afternoon and now I'm chilling in bed with Lola.

Leeze the OH has been fab with Lola..he is besotted with her and was a very proud daddy pushing her in her pram earlier. He does do a lot of the nappies and basically anything he can help with. I think he feels bad that he can't help more at night and he does manage to sleep quite well lol. He has been great and very supportive. 

I'm off to read up about cluster feeding etc now!


----------



## Leeze

How's it all going, yazzy? Lola is so adorable! And SBB, not long to go now. How are you feeling about having 2 under 2? Kia's got her first 2 teeth, which are very cute but have meant she's not been her usual happy self the last couple of weeks. I had a few days of serious sleep deprivation again. Ugh. I'd forgotten how horrible it is! Xx


----------



## sue123

can any one help i forgot and need to know if u can take macca after ovulation please? ty ladies xx


----------



## AJThomas

Posting a pic for you ladies, this is at 22 weeks.
https://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq340/khaiyat/Baby/IMG_0026.jpg


----------



## CelticNiamh

Beautiful AJ :) I was only thinking of you the other day :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

sue123 said:


> can any one help i forgot and need to know if u can take macca after ovulation please? ty ladies xx

Hi Sue sorry for late reply, if you have not found your answer, then the answer is yes you can, most people stop once you have become pregnant :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

wow blast from the past LOL I was trying to find the old TTC thread for Maca for a friend and my sister who are TCC and I find this one instead :happydance:

Hello lovelies how are you all doing, I know I am friends with some of you on facebook ! 

As you can see I had another little boy LOL took Maca before him as well! we were planing on TCC after Christmas and were NTNP and caught an egg in Novemeber 2012 :happydance: 

let me know are you are all doing :flower:


----------



## Linny

Haha hello!!!

It was very strange when I got pregnant the last time cos we weren't even trying, one slip up and here she is. Yet we tried so hard for Maisy! 

I came back on here with last pregnancy but it wasn't the same without any of you girls. I had a really horrible pregnancy, got gestational diabetes and then baby stopped growing and was breech so had a section at 37 weeks! She has some health issues also but we are getting through them.

How are you all? Your little boy is so cute, are you planning anymore Niamh or is that you done?? X x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Linny said:


> Haha hello!!!
> 
> It was very strange when I got pregnant the last time cos we weren't even trying, one slip up and here she is. Yet we tried so hard for Maisy!
> 
> I came back on here with last pregnancy but it wasn't the same without any of you girls. I had a really horrible pregnancy, got gestational diabetes and then baby stopped growing and was breech so had a section at 37 weeks! She has some health issues also but we are getting through them.
> 
> How are you all? Your little boy is so cute, are you planning anymore Niamh or is that you done?? X x

it is weird how that can happen! I know so many who tried so hard for thier first and bam second baby much easier or a surprise! my mum tried for 2 years for me and thought it she was safe enough not being careful after me and along came my sister LOL then she had 6 of us :haha: 

GD is horrible I always get that! and awful you had to get a section but she is so cute and gaining like a champ which is great! 

would I have any more:blush:!!! well lets just say if I found out tomorrow that I was having another I would be delighted! :haha:

I can not see it happening any time to soon though my body is all out of wack!! 

you know what the funny thing is, DH went to get the snip done and when he arrived for his procedure! the doctor was on holidays :dohh: then he got a letter saying the hospital was not doing them any more, and the next clinic he need to go to have a waiting list months long!:haha:


----------



## Linny

Hahaha now if that isn't fate then I don't know what is!!! I honestly don't know how you do it. I'm struggling with two at the minute. Maisy has been absolutely awful since I brought Dix home. It's getting worse since her nursery broke up for summer and im probably not handling her very well. I'm tired and a bit stressed so that doesn't help too much :( 

So nice to talk on here again x x


----------

